# Wieviele WP TEAMS wird denn die Region so erhalten???



## Redking (6. November 2005)

Hallo an alle Winterpokal-Teams aus der Region!

Wäre nett wenn sich hier mal alle Teams aus unserer Region verewigen!
Dann weiß jeder, wer hier so sein Gegner ist!  

So ca. zehn Teams haben sich wohl schon gefunden!
Doch leider kenn ich noch keinen Offiziellen Namen der einzelen Teams!
Deswegen schreibt doch wer(Teamname) ihr seid und wie ihr heißt(Nicknames)! 


Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

für das KFL-Team treten rein  : 

Alex @hama687
Guido @Montana, Teamleiter
Ingo @Hilljumper
Jörg @Schnegge
Martin @juchhu
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> für das KFL-Team treten rein  :
> 
> ...


Danke Martin   
ist KFL-Team euer endgütiger Name? Ihr hattet doch mal einige Varianten???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Martin
> ist KFL-Team euer endgütiger Name? Ihr hattet doch mal einige Varianten???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Hugh, großer Bär hat gesprochen.   

VG Martin


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

*WBTS All Stars:*

XCRacer   
Happy_User   
Spitfire4   
Redrace   
Knax 
 *WBTS Dream Team:*

Dirk S.   
Frank S.   
?   
?   
? 
 Wir haben nur _einen_ Feind! Das sind die schrägen Typen vom Team Omba I und Omba II aus der Provinz Eschweiler


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. November 2005)

*Team*_ "noch namenlos"_

 Marco @ Spooky
Guido @ Guido p
Kalinka @ Karin
Maria @ TheBody
ich  @ Andreas​


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

Genau so soll es sein   

Und Mittwoch gibts es die ersten WP Punkte




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> für das *KFL-Team  * treten rein  :
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Teamanmeldung für den Winterpokal wurde freigeschaltet!!!
> 
> *


*

aus dem Nachbarschaftsregional Forum

Danke an XCRacer *


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2005)

Dankt den rickmäään: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192808


----------



## Cheng (6. November 2005)

Here are the Results:

"Team Omba I"

Thorsten (Cheng)
Christian (cyberb)
Bernd (HolyBen)
Markus (mcmarki)
Georg (RS-Hunter)

Auf einen schönen Winterpokal!


----------



## Redking (7. November 2005)

Fläätdropteam Hennef:
volker k-Volker
Delgardo-Michael
Balu968-Stefan
Lipoly-Lars
REDKING-Klaus


Auf einen ehrlichen Winterpokal

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Auf einen ehrlichen Winterpokal
> 
> ...


 
Der Winterpokal ist ehrlich, nur seine TeilnehmerInnen nicht immer. 

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2005)

Team Tomburg

@daywalker 74:Thomas
@blitzfitz : Ralf
@Scottti : Oli
@p pipowitsch : Markus
@Handlampe : Uwe


----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Team Tomburg
> 
> @daywalker 74:Thomas
> @blitzfitz : Ralf
> ...



Eine gefährliche Mischung!


----------



## Ommer (7. November 2005)

Soeben gestartet:

Team Trödelkönig

Achim @Ommer
Mattes @Mattes245



...es sind noch 3 Plätze frei - Lahme und Kurzsichtige  bevorzugt...


----------



## Montana (7. November 2005)

Hi Achim , schade wenn ich das gewusst hätte   
Euch jedenfalls viel Spass und viel Erfolg 

Guido




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben gestartet:
> 
> Team Trödelkönig
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben gestartet:
> 
> Team Trödelkönig
> 
> ...



Hört sich nicht schlecht an  
Schön langsam ist nicht schlecht  

Werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (8. November 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nicht schlecht an
> * Schön* langsam ist nicht schlecht
> 
> Werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen




Hallo Kettenfresser,

wenn du nachgedacht hast, melde dich an - und los gehts!

schnell fahren können viele, aber die langsamen kommen auch zum Ziel


----------



## Ommer (8. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Achim , schade wenn ich das gewusst hätte
> Euch jedenfalls viel Spass und viel Erfolg
> 
> Guido



Hallo Guido,

was wäre, wenn du es gewusst hättest?
Ich habs auch nicht gewusst. 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (8. November 2005)

Ganz einfach - ich bin ja auch nicht der Schnellste   und hätte daher ganz gut bei Euch reingepasst. 

VG Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> was wäre, wenn du es gewusst hättest?
> Ich habs auch nicht gewusst.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach - ich bin ja auch nicht der Schnellste  und hätte daher ganz gut bei Euch reingepasst.
> 
> VG Guido


 
Beim WP geht es nicht um Schnelligkeit sondern und Ausdauer  und Disziplin  .

Außerdem sind wir doch alle in dem großen Team MTB-Sport. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. November 2005)

Schon 100 Teams, die am diesjährigen WP teilnehmen!  
Weiß jemand, wie viele es im letzten Jahr waren?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Schon 100 Teams, die am diesjährigen WP teilnehmen!
> Weiß jemand, wie viele es im letzten Jahr waren?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
40 Teams und 554 WP-TeilnehmerInnen mit mindestens einem WP-Punkt in der Saison 2004/2005.

VG Martin


----------



## stahlgabi (9. November 2005)

SportsInTeam

=

Stahlgabi = Gabi
Stefan_SIT = Stefan
Redeye = Stefan
Wogru = Wolfgang
Mikel J. = Michael


----------



## Storck-Racer (9. November 2005)

Team "Bonner Löwen"

=

dischi07 - Dirk
KingCAZAL - Thierry
Storck-Racer - Sebastian


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> wenn du nachgedacht hast, melde dich an - und los gehts!
> 
> schnell fahren können viele, aber die langsamen kommen auch zum Ziel


Also wenn das nicht überzeugt , werde mich sofort bei euch anmelden ,   Hoffentlich nimmt Ihr mich auch , weil viel werde ich nicht fahren .


----------



## Ommer (9. November 2005)

Neu am Start ist Kettenfresser

 im Team Trödelkönig

Achim @Ommer
Mattes @Mattes245
Kettenfresser



...es sind nur noch 2 Plätze frei - Lahme und Kurzsichtige  bevorzugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. November 2005)

Muss mich schon wieder einmischen  . 
Ich hört vorhin dass Ralf @ ralf evtl. Interesse hat. 

Grüsse aus dem Königsforst

Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Neu am Start ist Kettenfresser
> 
> im Team Trödelkönig
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (9. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich schon wieder einmischen  .
> Ich hört vorhin dass Ralf @ ralf evtl. Interesse hat.
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Königsforst
> ...




... da hat der Montana ja was angezettelt.   

Jetzt muß ich mich ja bewerben. Würdet ihr mich in euer Team aufnehmen?    
Wenn ja, werde ich mich am Wochenende mal wirklich mit den Regeln beschäftigen.    
Ich würde dann meine drei Lieblingsdisziplinen einbringen:
1. Radfahren
2. Radfahren
3. Radfahren

Gruß Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (10. November 2005)

Ich suche auch noch ein Team dem ich mich anschließen kann also bitte meldet euch, Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche auch noch ein Team dem ich mich anschließen kann also bitte meldet euch, Gruß Micha.



Also im Team Feierabendbiker wäre noch ein Platz frei. Mail mal Mikkael an, ob wir verarmte Bäcker aufnehmen.


----------



## Ommer (10. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muß ich mich ja bewerben. Würdet ihr mich in euer Team aufnehmen?
> Wenn ja, werde ich mich am Wochenende mal wirklich mit den Regeln beschäftigen.
> Ich würde dann meine drei Lieblingsdisziplinen einbringen:
> 1. Radfahren
> ...



Super!!! 

Wir erwarten deinen Aufnahmeantrag.

Die Raser werden sich warm anziehen müssen.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Splash (10. November 2005)

*Cheater*:
-> Cheetah
-> Udo1
-> Splash

-> Verstärkung gesucht ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Neu am Start ist Kettenfresser
> 
> im Team Trödelkönig
> 
> ...


Werde ab Montag aktiv ins geschehen eingreifen , auf eine erfolgreiche Aufholjagt !


----------



## ralf (10. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Super!!!
> 
> Wir erwarten deinen Aufnahmeantrag.
> 
> ...




Hi Achim,

danke für die Zustimmung!    
Der Antrag ist soeben raus. Jetzt geht's rund.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (10. November 2005)

Wir begrüßen  Ralf 

 im Team Trödelkönig
 
Achim @Ommer
Mattes @Mattes245
Kettenfresser
[email protected]



...es ist nur noch 1 Platz frei - Lahme und Kurzsichtige  bevorzugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (10. November 2005)

*MTB-TEAM MECKENHEIM:*


Blue Flame (Alex)
Bode777 (Boris)
Focus-Rider (Heiko)
VenneRider (Marco)
Eifelwolf (Helmut)

Die Spiele sind eröffnet, die Macht möge mit uns sein!


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Fläätdropteam Hennef:
> volker k-Volker
> Delgardo-Michael
> Balu968-Stefan
> ...



Noch so'n Ding und Du schreibst hundert Mal

_"Ich soll jeden Tag 10 ehrliche Punkte für den Winterpokal erfahren und an Wochenenden sogar 20 (pro Tag)  _   "

Gruß

Delgado ohne [r]


PS: immer noch Platz drei    

... aber irgendwelche rasenden Rentner sind uns immer noch auf den Fersen.


----------



## mike_tgif (11. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so'n Ding und Du schreibst hundert Mal
> 
> _"Ich soll jeden Tag 10 ehrliche Punkte für den Winterpokal erfahren und an Wochenenden sogar 20 (pro Tag) _  "


Da ist er wieder - der Lehrer in Dir! 








P.S. Habe über den Winter ein paar Punkte zu vergeben - wenn auch nicht viele pro Woche. Wenn sich ein Team angesprochen fühlt... -> PM


----------



## Redking (11. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so'n Ding und Du schreibst hundert Mal
> 
> _"Ich soll jeden Tag 10 ehrliche Punkte für den Winterpokal erfahren und an Wochenenden sogar 20 (pro Tag)  _   "
> 
> ...


Mensch, Michael  
das sind ja jeden Tag 2,5 Stunden radfahren und am Wochenende nochmal das doppelte!

Entschuldige,  Volker als Teamgründer sollte das ja auch eintragen!  

Ich versteh hier den Wind um die Punkte sowieso nicht! 
Es ist erst die erste Woche und da erst mal der fünfte Tag!

Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, was dann hier abgeht, dann hätte ich nicht mit gemacht!

Gruß
Klaus

P.s.: Ich geh jetzt erstmal Probefahren mit einem Neuwagen!


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, was dann hier abgeht, dann hätte ich nicht mit gemacht!


*Was bist du naiv!*  
Und Michael ist jetzt auch nur nett, weil es erst der fünfte Tag ist! Ich möchte nicht in deiner Haut stecken, wenn zum Nikolaus dein Punktekonto immer noch so leer  ist. Ich sag nur: Rute.


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2005)

Klaus,

eigentlich ging es nur darum, dass Du meinen Nick falsch geschrieben hast.

Der Satz war beliebig gewählt.

Du kannst natürlich auch 100 Mal schreiben:

"Wenn ich nicht jeden Wochentag mindestens 10 Punkte und an Wochenenden 20 Punkte täglich erradele, bekomme ich's von Volker, Balu, Lars und Michael am 06.12.2005 mit der Rute, aber nicht zu knapp."

Gruß

Knecht Ruprecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (11. November 2005)

Moin, moin zusammen

für das Team *rocking snow flakes* stellen sich vor:

@solanum
@molly
@super-tina
@rosenkäfer
@bikekiller


5 Mädels, die sich durch den Winter beissen... auf einen fairen Wettkampf !


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2005)

Immer diese gecasteten Teams.


*Karneval!*


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese gecasteten Teams.
> 
> 
> *Karneval!*



Gut getimed   

Prost Frank


----------



## Redking (11. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus,
> 
> eigentlich ging es nur darum, dass Du meinen Nick falsch geschrieben hast.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,(hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)

Was ihr wollt mich an meinem Namenstag verprügeln??  


Es heisst doch Training? Also ich trainiere jeden Tag einen Punkt mehr!  
Also gibt es heute 5 Punkte!  

@Juchhu: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Namenstag Martin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was ihr wollt mich an meinem Namenstag verprügeln??


@ Fläätdrop Team Hennef außer Klaus: Dürfen auch nicht Teammitglieder dabei sein? BITTE!  BITTE!


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2005)

Ich stelle mir vier Ruprechts vor, die auf den NicoKlaus losgehen. Herrlich.   Ja, ab heute ist Karneval!


----------



## juchhu (11. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Juchhu: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Namenstag Martin!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus, Danke für die Glückwünsche.  
Ich feiere zwar nicht meinen Namenstag, aber die Nachbarschaft hat sich bisher immer zu St.Martin getroffen.
Diesmal machen wir es nur mit unseren Gästen im Rahmen einer kleinen rustikalen Terassen-/Gartenparty.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Dein Namenstag Dir nur angenehme Dinge bescheren wird.   

VG Martin


----------



## Molly (12. November 2005)

Die "rocking snowflakes"   sehen nur so gut aus, aber wir sind definitiv NICHT gecastet. Obwohl wir natürlich jedes Casting mit links gewinnen würden. Wer kann das schon von sich behaupten? In diesem Forum...?


----------



## Solanum (12. November 2005)

Molly, du hast meine volle Unterstützung   .


----------



## Molly (13. November 2005)

Hey, Solanum, wenn erst Schnee liegt verziehen sich die Fläätdropper doch in ihren Löchern. Dann haben wir freie Bahn an die Spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (13. November 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Solanum, wenn erst Schnee liegt verziehen sich die Fläätdropper doch in ihren Löchern. Dann haben wir freie Bahn an die Spitze!





Mhhh.
Da sei ich mir aber nicht so sicher  . Denn gerade dann legen wir erst richtig los  .


----------



## Molly (13. November 2005)

Dann passt mal schön auf eure Knochen auf. Einer von euch hat sich schon selbst eliminiert.


----------



## volker k (13. November 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Dann passt mal schön auf eure Knochen auf. Einer von euch hat sich schon selbst eliminiert.




Och das würd ich nicht sagen. Nennen wir es so : er wollte ein inniges Verhältniss mit der Aufzugsscheibe haben   . Fährt aber schon wieder munter weiter  

Wir passen doch immer auf


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2005)

Team Trödelkönig 
 
ist komplett .

Es treten an (rein):

Ommer
Mattes245
Kettenfresser
Ralf
und seit heute  _*mike_tgif, *_herzlich Willkommen


Gruß

Achim


----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und seit heute _*mike_tgif, *_herzlich Willkommen


 
Vielen Dank - werde alles geben


----------



## Cheetah (14. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus,
> 
> eigentlich ging es nur darum, dass Du meinen Nick falsch geschrieben hast.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir heute den Punktestand von Klaus anschaue, muss ich sagen, das Motivationsgespräch hat gewirkt.


----------



## Delgado (14. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir heute den Punktestand von Klaus anschaue, muss ich sagen, das Motivationsgespräch hat gewirkt.



Wir können eben sehr überzeugend sein


----------



## Molly (14. November 2005)

@Bruchpiloten vom Fläätdropteam: Klar, ihr könnt natürlich auch singlehanded oder no hands at all...gibt auch Einräder
Gute Besserung auch der Gesichtshälfte  nicht mit Gewalt durch die Wand!


----------



## MTBScout (14. November 2005)

Hi,
ich bzw. wir suchen noch 2 Mann  (oder Frau) Verstärkung für unsere Team.
Wenn ihr es also nicht gaaaanz so ernst nehmt aber trotzdem Spass am WP habt meldet euch.
Keine Angst wir beißen nicht...  

Das Team Omba&Friends 

Marcel.

P.S. Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich in den Thread des Winterpokals nicht reinkomme und immer die Meldung: 404 Not Found / Seite nicht gefunden bekomme???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2005)

MTBScout schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich in den Thread des Winterpokals nicht reinkomme und immer die Meldung: 404 Not Found / Seite nicht gefunden bekomme???


Taktik! 

Wieso? Geht doch! Klickst du => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163


----------



## MTBScout (14. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Taktik!
> 
> Wieso? Geht doch! Klickst du => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163



Danke Rene, damit gehts.

M:


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

habe ich ein Team vergessen ?

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (498)

Rocking Snow Flakes (368)

Team Tomburger (296)

Team Feierabendbiker (255)

KLF-Team (243)

WBTS ALL Stars (216)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (206)

SportsInTeam (202)

Team Omba I (173)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (105)

Es ist immer gut, Opfer und Gegner zu kennen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

Da wären noch wir Cheater mit 229 Punkten.


----------



## Waschbaer (19. November 2005)

Und "Die 3 lustigen 2" mit satten 40!   


Grüße

Jürgen


(Aber heute geht´s ab!)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die aktualisierte Aufstellung:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (498)

Rocking Snow Flakes (368)

Team Tomburger (296)

Team Feierabendbiker (255)

KLF-Team (243)

Cheater (229)

WBTS ALL Stars (216)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (206)

SportsInTeam (202)

Team Omba I (173)

Team Trödelkönig (152)

[email protected] (114)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (105)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (40)

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (19. November 2005)

es fehlt *Team Trödelkönig* mit 152 P 

Gruß Achim


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. November 2005)

@Ommer

... und schon korrigiert   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2005)

Hi Hardy

Wir sind das Team Tomburg.....nicht Tomburger

Ansonsten würde ich die rocking snow flakes nicht als Team aus der Region sehen.....die Mädels sind doch aus ganz Deutschland gecastet


----------



## Redking (19. November 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hier die aktualisierte Aufstellung:
> 
> ...




Vergessen wurden noch:

WTBS Dream Team

Dirtjumper Cologne

Bonner Löwen


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mikkael (20. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind das Team Tomburg.....nicht Tomburger


Welche Hamburger? Wie war das noch mal?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann hier ein neuer Versuch:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (543)

Dirtjumper Cologne (359)

Team Tomburg (320)

KLF-Team (311)

Team Feierabendbiker (270)

Cheater (255)

WBTS ALL Stars (244)

Bonner Löwen (211)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (235)

SportsInTeam (208)

Team Omba I (227)

Team Trödelkönig (161)

[email protected] (118)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (116)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (56)

WBTS Dream Team (15)

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Molly (20. November 2005)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los!   Wie groß ist Deutschland für euch?   Immerhin liegen wir fünf so roundabout auf einem Breitengrad. 2 kommen aus Köln, eine aus der weiteren Umgebung, 1 aus der Eifel und myself aus Westfalen. O.K., Ostwestfalen. Wir sehen "Region" eben nicht so eng, haben einfach einen weiteern Horizont. Alles eine Frage der Perspektive?
Aber wenn ihr uns nicht wollt  , bitte sehr, dann sucht euch andere Konkurrenten, die ihr leichter schlagen könnt,
Gruß Molly


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt geht das schon wieder los!
> 
> Gruß Molly



Nicht weinen Molly   ....aber für mich gehörst du halt nicht zur Region




			
				Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ihr uns nicht wollt  , bitte sehr, dann sucht euch andere Konkurrenten, die ihr leichter schlagen könnt,



....auf dem Trail wird abgerechnet


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2005)

Danke Hardy....jetzt passt's 

Ich hoffe du behälst diese kleine Statistik bei, find ich sehr gut


----------



## Molly (20. November 2005)

...rsf:440 p
was willste da noch rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. November 2005)

So habe heute für mein Team 34 Punkte geholt!  

Viel Spaß bei der Jagd!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (20. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So habe heute für mein Team 34 Punkte geholt!
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Jagd!
> 
> ...



*Unersättliches Punktemonster!*


----------



## sibby08 (20. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So habe heute für mein Team 34 Punkte geholt!
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Jagd!
> 
> ...



... hat das Prügel androhen Deiner Team Kollegen ja richtig Früchte getragen.  
Nicht das Du den Spieß jetzt umdrehst!  

Udo


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2005)

Ihr seit der meinung?:
REDKING ist SPITZE


----------



## Redking (21. November 2005)

Wer braucht noch ein *Member* für sein *Team* ?

Kenne noch jemanden aus der Region der noch viele Punkte einfahren wird!  


Ob er in ein Team will weiß ich nicht aber fragt ihn mal!

Schaut mal hier!  Guckst du! 

Hier sein Profil Ecke 2000 



An die Postings zuvor:
Übertreibt nicht!  ​Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (24. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

 hier die neue Liste vom 24.11 05 um 10:11 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (722)

Dirtjumper Cologne (653)

Rocking snow flakes (534)

Team Tomburg (434)

Team Feierabendbiker (418)

KLF-Team (418)

WBTS ALL Stars (360)

Cheater (345)

SportsInTeam (285)

Bonner Löwen (284)

Team Trödelkönig (270)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (266)

Team Omba I (258)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (189)

[email protected] (166)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (72)

WBTS Dream Team (20)


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (25. November 2005)

Ich bin für das MB-Forum 2 Team unterwegs. Mußte leider verletztungsbedingt zwei Wochen aussetzen, aber jetzt werden wieder Punkte gesammelt!  

MfG Stoppelhüpfer


----------



## Redking (28. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 28.11 05 um 23:39 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (847)

Dirtjumper Cologne (725)

Rocking snow flakes (639)

KFL-Team (570) 

Team Tomburg (532)

Team Feierabendbiker (525)

Cheater (463) 

 WBTS ALL Stars (426)

5 Kings (415) 

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (411) 

SportsinTeam (357)

Bonner Löwen (330)

 Team Trödelkönig (319) 

Team Omba I (317)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (213)

[email protected] (209)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (72)

WBTS Dream Team (20)




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (29. November 2005)

Danke für die aktualisierte Liste , Klaus.
Wir holen euch schon noch ein   . Wartet ab   

Eine Bitte . Könnt ihr bitte aus KLF wieder *KFL* machen.
KFL steht für *K* önigs *F * orst *L * eicht

Grüsse und bis bald 

Guido



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hier die neue Liste vom 28.11 05 um 23:39 Uhr:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die aktualisierte Liste , Klaus.
> Wir holen euch schon noch ein   . Wartet ab
> 
> Eine Bitte . Könnt ihr bitte aus KLF wieder *KFL* machen.
> ...


Hallo Guido,
schon geändert, aber das andere wird nicht klappen besonders wenn unsere Mitfahrer mal ihre Punkte eintragen würden!

Und sonst fahr ich euch allein in Grund und Boden!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (29. November 2005)

Hallo Klaus , also Martin wird heute zumindest schon mal euren zweiten Mann überholen    .
Ihr *Alle* müsst schon wirklich *Alles* geben , sonst ....   

Grüsse 

Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> schon geändert, aber das andere wird nicht klappen besonders wenn unsere Mitfahrer mal ihre Punkte eintragen würden!
> 
> Und sonst fahr ich euch allein in Grund und Boden!
> ...


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus , also Martin wird heute zumindest schon mal euren zweiten Mann überholen   .
> Ihr *Alle* müsst schon wirklich *Alles* geben , sonst ....
> 
> Grüsse
> ...


 
Boah, was bist Du fies !   

Heute morgen war nur lockeres "Strampelnder Vogel"-Training. Die gestrige Flucht vor der mörderischen Bestie von Gévaudan durch verschneite Landschaften hat mich doch ein wenig überfordert.  

Keine Sorge Klaus, Guido @Montana macht nur Späßle.  

Ich strebe für mich nur einen TOP100 (Wunsch TOP50) Platz und für unser Team einen TOP25-Platz an.   
Keine Gefahr also für die harten Hunde des Fläätdropteam Hennef . 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (29. November 2005)

Klar , war das Spass , Martin.   Aber weiterhin (bis in den März hinein) müssen sich unsere Nachbarn schon anstrengen, sonst überholen wir sie  ggf. doch noch . Ich wollte nur vorsichtig darauf aufmerksam machen    

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, was bist Du fies !
> 
> Heute morgen war nur lockeres "Strampelnder Vogel"-Training. Die gestrige Flucht vor der mörderischen Bestie von Gévaudan durch verschneite Landschaften hat mich doch ein wenig überfordert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (29. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus , also Martin wird heute zumindest schon mal euren zweiten Mann überholen    .
> Ihr *Alle* müsst schon wirklich *Alles* geben , sonst ....
> 
> Grüsse
> ...



Hallo Guido,
da Martin immer seine Punkte einträgt, wird er wohl erstmal Michael überholen!
Aber da Michael bestimmt irgendwann seine Punkte nachträgt sieht wieder anders aus! 
Ich habe jetzt auch eine sieben Brückentour, die ich bei jeder Witterung und zu jeder Tageszeit fahren kann! Und es gibt immer 12 Punkte und wenn ich die Täglich zweimal fahre dann überholt mich von euch keiner!  
Und das gute dabei ist das ich nicht immer aussehe wie ein Schlammmonster!  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, was bist Du fies !
> 
> Heute morgen war nur lockeres "Strampelnder Vogel"-Training. Die gestrige Flucht vor der mörderischen Bestie von Gévaudan durch verschneite Landschaften hat mich doch ein wenig überfordert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

Anscheinend hast du auch nicht kapiert das hier sehr viele Leute nur Spaß machen!    Und viele den Spaß auch verstehen!  

Ich habe das alles hier bestimmt toternst gemeint was ich geschrieben habe! 





Deswegen kommt es hier auch oft zu viele Missverständnisse, weil irgendwann jemand die Späße des anderen nicht mehr versteht!


Gruß
Klaus
P.s.: Ich mache immer nur noch Spaß!


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Klar , war das Spass , Martin.  *Aber weiterhin (bis in den März hinein) müssen sich unsere Nachbarn schon anstrengen, sonst überholen wir sie ggf. doch noch* . Ich wollte nur vorsichtig darauf aufmerksam machen
> 
> Guido


 
Vielleicht sollten wir etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf unsere eigenen Leistungen lenken, dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn.  

VG Martin

PS: Statt Glühwein-Saufparties organisieren zu wollen, wäre eine zünftige Tour (bei trockenem Wetter  ) unter Glühwein-Mitnahme doch besser, ggf. müssen wir Hardy @Hardy_aus_k fragen, wie man das am besten bewerkstelligt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (29. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> da Martin immer seine Punkte einträgt, wird er wohl erstmal Michael überholen!
> Aber da Michael bestimmt irgendwann seine Punkte nachträgt sieht wieder anders aus!


Hi Klaus. Afaik ist Michael krank!


----------



## Redking (29. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus. Afaik ist Michael krank!



Hallo Michael, 
am Freitag war er es noch nicht! Hatte bloß keinen Internetanschluß!
Vielleicht hat er ja Urlaub und kommt gar nicht mehr runter vom Rad!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Anscheinend hast du auch nicht kapiert das hier sehr viele Leute nur Spaß machen!  Und viele den Spaß auch verstehen!
> ...


 
Ich glaube, Du hast mich mißverstanden.
In Wirklichkeit wollte ich Dich/Euch nur beruhigen und in Sicherheit wiegen,
denn der WP ist kein Spass, das ist eine sehr ernste Sache.

Der Chinese sagt: "In jedem Scherz steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit!"
und so war Guidos @Montanas Posting natürlich als offene Drohung anzusehen,
quasi eine Kampfansage.

In diesem Sinne, auf in die Schlacht. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (29. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Du hast mich mißverstanden.
> In Wirklichkeit wollte ich Dich/Euch nur beruhigen und in Sicherheit wiegen,
> denn der WP ist kein Spass, das ist eine sehr ernste Sache.
> 
> ...



Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrust      
Ich werde hier nur Bikepunkte eintragen die ich draussen gefahren bin!
Und in dieser Statistik wird keiner von Euch mich einholen!   














Ich lach mich tot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Eine Kampfansage. Hihihihihihihihihih lass das lieber nicht bestimmte Leute lesen, die nehmen das Ernst und dann kaufen die sich wohl möglich noch eine Rolle und fahren den ganzen Tag!

So ich sollte dann mal wieder auf Rad um Euch davon zu fahren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrust
> Ich werde hier nur Bikepunkte eintragen die ich draussen gefahren bin!
> Und in dieser Statistik wird keiner von Euch mich einholen!
> 
> ...


 
Gut reagiert   

Aber Du siehst, dass man Spass aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachten kann. Natürlich helfen Smileys, die Sache besser einzuordnen.

So zum Beispiel:

_Ich glaube, Du hast mich mißverstanden. _
_In Wirklichkeit wollte ich Dich/Euch nur beruhigen und in Sicherheit wiegen  ,_
_denn der WP ist kein Spass, das ist eine sehr ernste Sache. _

_Der Chinese sagt: "In jedem Scherz steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit!" , _
_und so war Guidos @Montanas Posting natürlich als offene Drohung anzusehen  ,_
_quasi eine Kampfansage.  _

_In diesem Sinne, auf in die Schlacht.  _

M.M. nach zeichnet einen guten Humor/Spass auf Dauer folgendes aus:

Miteinander sich zu freuen und zu lachen, statt über andere oder auf Kosten anderer. Aber es ist ein schmaler Grat auf dem wir wandeln, und auch ich komme häufiger von rechten Weg ab. 

In diesem Sinne, alles nur Spass gewesen. 

VG Martin

PS: Sorry, ich musste leider Deine Smileys im Zitat den meinigen opfern.


----------



## Cheetah (29. November 2005)

|  
|
V


----------



## Redking (29. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> |
> |
> V


Frank was willst du damit sagen?? Mach dich nicht lustig!   




Wir alle sollten miteinander biken und dann lachen 
 und den schmalen Grat der Beherschung des Rades beim Lachen
 im schweren Gelände zu händeln!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gruß
Klaus

P.S.: Habe noch ein paar Smilies gefunden


----------



## Redking (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich steig aus!


----------



## Cheetah (1. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steig aus!


Hä?!
mega


----------



## Balu. (1. Dezember 2005)

> Ich steig aus!



 

beati pauperes spiritu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> beati pauperes spiritu !



... quoniam ipsorum est regnum caelorum. 

Spaß bei Seite:

Klaus,

vermisse noch Deine Anmeldung hier: www.uphillrace.de

Du hattest mir ja mündlich zugesagt   


Wie Dir auffallen dürfte sind Balu, Volker, Ralph und ich schon angemeldet   


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Dezember 2005)

... und noch 'ne Liste ...
"Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten": ... Langeweile (der eine oder andere kennt das ja) ... Winterpokalzeit ... dicker Hals ... Lass' uns doch mal 'ne Statistik machen! 
Aber was für eine? Ein "Ranking" der Outdoor-*Bike*punkte!

Redking	284
Delgado	220
Lipoly	             188
Cheetah	177
Daywalker74	176
Montana	166
Handlampe	149
Solanum	142
Bikekiller	137
Blitzfitz	121
Marco_Lev	118
Volker_k	113
Manni	             101
Schnegge	100
Mikkael	  92
Ralf	               87
Stefan_SIT        87
hama687	  85
Ommer	  74
Dischi07	  71
Juchhu	  71
Balu968	  66
FranG	               60
OnAnySunday	  53
Hardy_aus_k	  45

Ich habe nur die Top700 durchgescannt und da auch nur die, die ich kenne/mir vom Namen bekannt sind. Aufgelistet sind davon nur die ersten 25. Stand: 01.12.2005/ca. 11:00 Uhr


----------



## sibby08 (1. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... und noch 'ne Liste ...
> "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten": ... Langeweile (der eine oder andere kennt das ja) ... Winterpokalzeit ... dicker Hals ... Lass' uns doch mal 'ne Statistik machen!
> Aber was für eine? Ein "Ranking" der Outdoor-*Bike*punkte!
> 
> ...



Und ich?
Habe 50 Punkte, alles Biken!
Wenn nur die Top 25 gelistet wird, dann Tschüß Hardy_aus_k  

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## mike_tgif (1. Dezember 2005)

Habe 53 Outdoor Punkte aufzuweisen - also sibby08 ...


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... und noch 'ne Liste ...
> "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten": ... Langeweile (der eine oder andere kennt das ja) ... Winterpokalzeit ... dicker Hals ... Lass' uns doch mal 'ne Statistik machen!
> Aber was für eine? Ein "Ranking" der Outdoor-*Bike*punkte!
> 
> ...


 
Mannomann, da hast Dir Dir ja richtig Mühe gemacht!  
Oder hast DU mal eben schnell als 'alter' EDV-Muckel ein 'intelligentes' Scanprogramm geschrieben, Du Fuchs, DU!   

Wenn ja, kann man durch Verändern der Parameter auch nach anderen Kriterien scannen und auswerten lassen? 

Vielleicht sogar eine Trendanzeige?  
M.W. hat sich Hardy @Hardy_aus_k, ebenfalls ein 'alter' IT-Muckel letztes Jahr an der Punkteprognose versucht. 
Die dazugehörige Datenreihe wurden von ihm und mir gestellt.  
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja Eure Erkenntnisse in einem interessanten Joint Venture zusammenführen.

Ich sehe schon, ein neuer Stern am Himmel für Sport- und Leistungsauswertungen entsteht. Und wir sind dabei - live und in Farbe. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2005)

Danke,  Stefan , das sieht gut aus   

KFL-Team 4ever    





			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... und noch 'ne Liste ...
> "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten": ... Langeweile (der eine oder andere kennt das ja) ... Winterpokalzeit ... dicker Hals ... Lass' uns doch mal 'ne Statistik machen!
> Aber was für eine? Ein "Ranking" der Outdoor-*Bike*punkte!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (1. Dezember 2005)

Und was ist mit Udo1 und Pepin? Bin mal gespannt wer sonst noch so vergessen   wurde.

Ich glaube viele unterschätzen immer noch die Anzahl der Biker hier, in Köln/Bonn  .


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit Udo1 und Pepin? Bin mal gespannt wer sonst noch so vergessen  wurde.
> 
> *Ich glaube viele unterschätzen immer noch die Anzahl der Biker hier, in Köln/Bonn*  .


 
Genau !!!  

Und das, obwohl es hier überhaupt keine Berge und hochprozentige Steigungen gibt, quasi alles nur wie im Wattenmeer.  

VG Martin


----------



## Coolhead (1. Dezember 2005)

kannst meine 93 Outdoorpunkta auch noch mitzählen.....auch wenn ich nicht mehr bei euch in der nähe wohne...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich bitte noch um Berücksichtigung von:
- Trittfrequenz
- Drehmoment
- Gegenwind
- Luftfeuchtigkeit
- Schlafpensum
-....

Schließlich soll die Statistik doch OBJEKTIV sein


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte noch um Berücksichtigung von:
> - Trittfrequenz
> - Drehmoment
> - Gegenwind
> ...


 
Bestenfalls Komparativ, also "objektiver".  

Deswegen mein Vorschlag auch der NichtTeamMitgliedbeistellung (nicht mit Beischlaf wechseln, obwohl - gibts dafür Punkte?!  ).

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bestenfalls Komparativ, also "objektiver".
> 
> Deswegen mein Vorschlag auch der NichtTeamMitgliedbeistellung (nicht mit Beischlaf wechseln, obwohl - gibts dafür Punkte?!  ).
> 
> VG Martin



Vergiß es. Du bist zu lange verheiratet, um hier noch bis zum Ende des WP auf ein zweistelliges Ergebnis zu kommen   
Aber Outdoor-Kaffeebohnen-mahlen gibt doppelt Punkte. Ich könnte morgen früh Dein Training diesbezüglich überprüfen. Ganz uneigennützig natürlich  

Die Königsdiziplin ist eh Umzugskartons schleppen


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiß es. Du bist zu lange verheiratet, um hier noch bis zum Ende des WP auf ein zweistelliges Ergebnis zu kommen
> Aber Outdoor-Kaffeebohnen-mahlen gibt doppelt Punkte. Ich könnte morgen früh Dein Training diesbezüglich überprüfen. Ganz uneigennützig natürlich
> 
> Die Königsdiziplin ist eh Umzugskartons schleppen


 
Ah, der feine Herr will mir die Ehre seiner Erscheinung im Rahmen seines freitäglichen Kontrollganges geben und die Qualität meiner Kaffeeköstlichkeiten überprüfen.
Als vereidigter Sachverständiger in Umweltfragen darf der Verdacht des Gammelkaffees erst gar nicht aufkommen und muss mit restrikiven Kontrollen verhindert werden.  Recht so! 

Gerne, Herr Kontrolleur! Uhrzeit schon klar? Willst noch 'ne Runde Ergo schieben? Dann kannste endlich mal ordentlich Punkte eintragen.   

VG Martin 

PS: ZWEISTELLIG???  Willst DU mich umbringen.  
Dann hab ich ja gar keine Kraft mehr in den Lenden.  
Wie soll ich dann überhaupt noch Punkte sammeln!!!


----------



## Ommer (1. Dezember 2005)

ob dieser Biker auch am WP teilnimmt?

http://www.michael-teuber.de/html/news7.html


fragt sich 

Achim


----------



## Redking (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 05.12 05 um 09:59 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (1084)

Rocking snow flakes (864) 

 KFL-Team (789)

 Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Team Tomburg (690)

Team Feierabendbiker (662)

Cheater (572) 

 WBTS ALL Stars (557)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (547) 

5 Kings (526)

SportsinTeam (523)

Team Omba I (393) 

Bonner Löwen (385)

 Team Trödelkönig (365)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (288)

[email protected] (263)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (106)

WBTS Dream Team (22)




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Dezember 2005)

Dass du bei deinem _Arbeitseinsatz _ rsp. Punktestand dafür noch Zeit findest ... Respekt!    

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Ommer (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es fehlen noch 2 Teams, nämlich:

Velosophen.de  (601)  und
Velosophen.de 2  (256) 

aus Odenthal  und Umgebung


Gruß Achim


----------



## rpo35 (5. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... und noch 'ne Liste ...
> "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten": ... Langeweile (der eine oder andere kennt das ja) ... Winterpokalzeit ... dicker Hals ... Lass' uns doch mal 'ne Statistik machen!
> Aber was für eine? Ein "Ranking" der Outdoor-*Bike*punkte!
> 
> ...


Woher willst Du wissen, was *Outdoor* ist ? Fällt doch alles unter Biken und wer's nicht in den Kommentar aufnimmt !?...


Grüsse
Ralph, der am 1.12. 177 Outdoorpunkte hatte...


----------



## Redking (6. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es fehlen noch 2 Teams, nämlich:
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,
das sind ja zwei total gecastete Teams!
Bis auf zwei Teilnehmer sind alle erst zum Strartzeitpunkt des WP registriert!
Und Angaben woher Sie kommen steht auch nirgends!

Kennst du einige persönlich?? 
Ansonsten können Sie sich ja selbst hier vorstellen!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Achim,
> das sind ja zwei total gecastete Teams!
> Bis auf zwei Teilnehmer sind alle erst zum Strartzeitpunkt des WP registriert!
> Und Angaben woher Sie kommen steht auch nirgends!
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

kenne von den Velosophen den Dirk, den Loisl und den Alex persönlich.

Dirk & Loisl haben dieses Jahr den Alpen Challenge erfolgreich bestritten.

Von gecasted kann keine Rede sein die Jungs & Mädels von den Velosophen fahren schon ein paar Jahren zusammen.

Guckst Du hier: www.velosophen.de


Letztes Jahr waren sie übrigens auch schon am WP-Start.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Dezember 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher willst Du wissen, was *Outdoor* ist ? Fällt doch alles unter Biken und wer's nicht in den Kommentar aufnimmt !?...
> Grüsse
> Ralph, der am 1.12. 177 Outdoorpunkte hatte...


Nicht gewusst, aber dreist unterstellt!  
Ride On! ... und viele Adventsgrüße nach Roetgen
Stefan


----------



## Redking (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 06.12 05 um 09:45 Uhr.

Habe jetzt auch die Velosophen.de berücksichtigt.



Fläätdroopteam Hennef (1105)

Rocking snow flakes (883) 

KFL-Team (796)

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Team Tomburg (690)

Team Feierabendbiker (689)

Velosophen.de (601)

Cheater (578) 

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (562) 

WBTS ALL Stars (562)

SportsinTeam (552) 

5 Kings (536)

Team Omba I (400) 

Bonner Löwen (387)

Team Trödelkönig (385)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (297)

[email protected] (267)

Velosophen.de 2 (256)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (115)

WBTS Dream Team (22)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bikekiller (7. Dezember 2005)

Huhu REDKING !

Heute morgen haben wir die 900er Grenze überschritten.    Wir rücken näher und näher.... 

Zur Vorwarnung an alle:

Am WOE werden wir als Team Samstag und Sonntag den Gruppenrekord brechen ! Es wird Punkte hageln, dass einem Angst und Bange werden kann.

Also schaut am Montag das Ergebnis an und ihr werdet weinen....     

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu REDKING !
> 
> Heute morgen haben wir die 900er Grenze überschritten.  Wir rücken näher und näher....
> 
> ...


 
Vorsichtig, vorsichtig  
Nicht zu laut, dass schreckt die Männer nur auf.  
Schließlich schwebt über Euch immer noch das Damokles-Schwert der Disqualifikation.  
Also, still und heimlich überholen, und dann dekadent die Sektkorken knallen lassen.  

Viel Erfolg.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2005)

...    ...  was ist da los   

Gebe aber Uwe Handlampe recht *rsf * sind def . nicht überwiegend aus unserer Region, stören tun sie aber auch nicht   

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsichtig, vorsichtig
> Nicht zu laut, dass schreckt die Männer nur auf.
> Schließlich schwebt über Euch immer noch das* Damokles-Schwert der Disqualifikation*.
> Also, still und heimlich überholen, und dann dekadent die Sektkorken knallen lassen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *...  ... was ist da los *
> 
> Gebe aber Uwe Handlampe recht *rsf *sind def . nicht überwiegend aus unserer Region, stören tun sie aber auch nicht
> 
> VG Guido


 
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich für eine Disqualifikation bin, sondern dass das Damokles-Schwert über ihnen schwebt.  

Wg. Postings

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2289524&postcount=70
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2291128&postcount=75

Mir persönlich reicht schon, wenn mindestens ein Team'mitglied' in der Region ansässig ist. 

Auf die Verfolger, wen auch immer.  

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht gewusst, aber dreist unterstellt!
> Ride On! ... und viele Adventsgrüße nach Roetgen
> Stefan


Frei nach dem Motto "traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Redking (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Dir auffallen dürfte sind Balu, Volker, Ralph und ich schon angemeldet
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wer ist Ralph?????????????????????????

Die wollen mich wohl nicht, aber das Geld haben die genommen.   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Ralph?????????????????????????



Guckst Du ein Posting über Deinem   

Ok, nicht Fläääätdropteam aber immerhin Lokalforum.




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Die wollen mich wohl nicht, aber das Geld haben die genommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Nee, das dauert ein paar Tage mit der Übetragung auf die Homepage.
War bei Volker und mir auch der Fall.



*Und jetzt zurück zu: "Mann gesucht"!*


----------



## Redking (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du ein Posting über Deinem
> 
> Ok, nicht Fläääätdropteam aber immerhin Lokalforum.
> 
> ...



Du Michael, ich glaube aber nicht dass er mich mag.  
Er meinte ich solle meinen Spaß irgendwoanders verbreiten.  

Super jetzt wissen das alle hier!  
Obwohl ich habe schon einige gesehen die geschmult haben.  

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Michael, ich glaube aber nicht dass er mich mag.
> Er meinte ich solle meinen Spaß irgendwoanders verbreiten.
> 
> Super jetzt wissen das alle hier!
> ...



Falscher Thread


----------



## Redking (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Falscher Thread


Nein,
ist schon der Richtige!   

Und mach es nicht noch weiter publik.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,
> ist schon der Richtige!
> 
> Und mach es nicht noch weiter publik.
> ...



Kennst doch meine Verschwiegenheit und Diskretion    

Aber geistiges Eigentum ( ... bzw. Müll) Dritter, 
das in meinem Postfach landet,
unterliegt nicht dem Postgeheimnis!


----------



## Redking (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst doch meine Verschwiegenheit und Diskretion
> 
> Aber geistiges Eigentum ( ... bzw. Müll) Dritter,
> das in meinem Postfach landet,
> unterliegt nicht dem Postgeheimnis!


Reden wir jetzt über das selbe????

Ich habe dir doch geschrieben das du das nicht verheimlichen musst.


Ich meine den anderen Thread! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir jetzt über das selbe????
> 
> Ich habe dir doch geschrieben das du das nicht verheimlichen musst.



Bist du benebelt?  

Ich bezog mich auf PMs in denen gegen unbescholtene, hölzerne Kollegen gehetzt wurde .... darum steht da auch Müll in Klammern.



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine den anderen Thread!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich weiß


----------



## Redking (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du benebelt?
> 
> Ich bezog mich auf PMs in denen gegen unbescholtene, hölzerne Kollegen gehetzt wurde .... darum steht da auch Müll in Klammern.
> 
> ...


Ja, ja habe zuviel Schoki intus und das Schreiben in den ganzen Threads hat noch nachgeholfen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 08.12 05 um 09:28 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (1161)

Rocking snow flakes (919) 

 KFL-Team (839)

 Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Team Feierabendbiker (717) 

Team Tomburg (705)

Velosophen.de (618)

Cheater (589) 

 SportsinTeam (588) 

 WBTS ALL Stars (588)

 Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (577)

5 Kings (574)

Team Omba I (404) 

Bonner Löwen (392)

 Team Trödelkönig (387)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (303)

[email protected] (278)

Velosophen.de 2 (258)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (115)

WBTS Dream Team (28)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bikekiller (8. Dezember 2005)

Am Mooooontag haben wir euch eingeholt....   ich lasse die Mädels am WOE radeln ... 4x8=32x4=128 + 4x4=16x4=64 das macht dann Montag morgen: 192 + 923 = 1115 

... ja ok. ihr seid noch viel weiter vorne. das sollt ihr ja auch bleiben, wir fahren nur zum spaß und das gaaaaanz langsam.

und übrigens: wir gehören zu dem thread, weil 2 von uns von hier sind. außerdem werden die anderen 3 am woe eingebürgert !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Mir persönlich reicht schon, wenn mindestens ein Team'mitglied' in der Region ansässig ist. *
> 
> ...


 
Genau.  Bei temporärem Zweitwohnsitz in Region gibts eh keine Diskussionen mehr.  

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (8. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mooooontag haben wir euch eingeholt....   ich lasse die Mädels am WOE radeln ... 4x8=32x4=128 + 4x4=16x4=64 das macht dann Montag morgen: 192 + 923 = 1115
> 
> ... ja ok. ihr seid noch viel weiter vorne. das sollt ihr ja auch bleiben, wir fahren nur zum spaß und das gaaaaanz langsam.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gertrud,
dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag.  
Wenn ich nach der Tour nicht mehr nach hause fahren will, nimmst du mich mit?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (9. Dezember 2005)

klar nehm ich dich mit heim.
bis sonntag !
gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Ommer (9. Dezember 2005)

24 Mitfahrer, was ist denn da los??


fragt sich Achim


----------



## Delgado (9. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> 24 Mitfahrer, was ist denn da los??
> 
> 
> fragt sich Achim



Psssssst, das ist noch geheim   

Kann ich Dir Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr beim Nagel erzählen.


----------



## bikekiller (12. Dezember 2005)

RSF = Platz 7 !!!! Und das am Montag morgen !!!!!

   

Die Essener Tour war der Oberhammer. 30 Biker, geile Trails und jede Menge verdutzte und versteinerte Fussgänger.....

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 28.12 05 um 23:17 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (1619)

rocking snow flakes (1394) 

 Team Feierabendbiker (1155) 

KFL-Team (1127) 

Velosophen.de (1021)

SportsinTeam (989)

5 Kings (951)

WBTS ALL Stars (917)

Team Tomburg (915)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (818)

Cheater (783)

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Team Omba I (683) 

 Team Trödelkönig (634)

 MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (522) 

 Bonner Löwen (505)

Velosophen.de 2 (458)

[email protected] (404)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (207)

WBTS Dream Team (67)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. Januar 2006)

Geht Schnee schüppen eigentlich auch als alternative Sportart durch? Weil wenn man lange genug geschüppt hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass man da auch mehr Kalorien verbraucht als bei Nordic Walking oder so was ..


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Geht Schnee schüppen eigentlich auch als alternative Sportart durch? Weil wenn man lange genug geschüppt hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass man da auch mehr Kalorien verbraucht als bei Nordic Walking oder so was ..


Frohes Neues Michael, aber nein das zählt nicht,
 aber wieso liegt bei dir noch Schnee?? 
Hier ist gestern alle weggetaut.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. Januar 2006)

Die Diskussion mit dem Schnee schüppen kam eigentlich hier gestern schon auf, wo hier noch was mehr lag und ich wieder ne halbe Stunde damit beschäftigt war, den Räumdienst zu spielen. Heute ist leider wirklich Tauwetter angesagt. Soll aber ja noch mal kälter werden ...


----------



## Redking (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 04.01 06 um 17:30 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (1761)

rocking snow flakes (1487) 

 Team Feierabendbiker (1341) 

 Velosophen.de (1242)

 KFL-Team (1205)

5 Kings (1135)

SportsinTeam (1110)

   WBTS ALL Stars (1045)

   Team Tomburg (1041)

 Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (903)

Cheater (864)

 Team Omba I (790)

 Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

 Team Trödelkönig (724)

 MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (564) 

 Bonner Löwen (555)

Velosophen.de 2 (531)

[email protected] (485)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (240)

WBTS Dream Team (70)




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 17.01 06 um 01:08 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (1971)

rocking snow flakes (1836) 

 Team Feierabendbiker (1630) 

KFL-Team (1573)

Velosophen.de (1553)

5 Kings (1358)

WBTS ALL Stars (1322)

SportsinTeam (1298)

Team Tomburg (1253)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1069)

Team Omba I (973)

Cheater (942)

 Team Trödelkönig (844)

 Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

 Velosophen.de 2 (718)

Bonner Löwen (701)

 MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (677)

[email protected] (576)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (333)

WBTS Dream Team (70)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Redking !

Kommste wieder mit zum Essener Ride ? Die RSF sind bereits angemeldet.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Redking (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 30.01 06 um 11:45 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (2261)

rocking snow flakes (2128) 

KFL-Team (1829)

Velosophen.de (1814)

Team Feierabendbiker (1805)

SportsinTeam (1575)

5 Kings (1563)

WBTS ALL Stars (1544)

Team Tomburg (1489)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1281)

Team Omba I (1154)

Cheater (1053)

Team Trödelkönig (914)

Velosophen.de 2 (807) 

Bonner Löwen (798)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (783)

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

[email protected] (673)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (392)

WBTS Dream Team (88)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 02.02 06 um 11:31 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (2330)

rocking snow flakes (2208) 

 Team Feierabendbiker (1925)

KFL-Team (1899)

Velosophen.de (1873)

SportsinTeam (1636)

5 Kings (1577)

WBTS ALL Stars (1562)

Team Tomburg (1527)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1295)

Team Omba I (1192)

Cheater (1094)

Team Trödelkönig (942)

Velosophen.de 2 (875) 

 MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (819)

Bonner Löwen (798)

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

[email protected] (673)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (402)

WBTS Dream Team (96)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Klaus,
klasse finde ich, dass du diese Liste immer mal wieder erstellst.  
Nicht so klasse, dass es für uns so ein Riesensprung auf Platz 5 ist.  
Aber wir machen das ja auch nur zum Spaß ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> klasse finde ich, dass du diese Liste immer mal wieder erstellst.
> Nicht so klasse, dass es für uns so ein Riesensprung auf Platz 5 ist.
> Aber wir machen das ja auch nur zum Spaß ...
> ...




Stefan , ihr vom SIT Team scheint halt nicht so fit zu sein wie z.B. die *MTB-Tiere *vom KFL- Team , oder  

Scherz muss sein ...

Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass es für uns so ein Riesensprung auf Platz 5 ist.



Für uns auch  



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir machen das ja auch nur zum Spaß ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



dito


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan , ihr vom SIT Team scheint halt nicht so fit zu sein wie z.B. die *MTB-Tiere *vom KFL- Team , oder
> 
> Scherz muss sein ...
> 
> ...


 
Das hat nichts mit fit sondern mit wild & willig zu tun. 

Spass bei Seite.

Das hat was mit verfügbarer Zeit und Planungsfreiheit zu tun.
Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Schließlich werden ja nur Trainingszeiten und nicht -intensitäten festgehalten. (Buh, Glück gehabt  )

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

Nur gut, dass der Winterpokal auch Punkte fürs Indoor Training zulässt und man gar nicht in die Kälte muss... *g*


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Nur gut, dass der Winterpokal auch Punkte fürs Indoor Training zulässt und man gar nicht in die Kälte muss... *g*


 
Och, morgens früh bei geöffnetem Fenster ist es auf dem Ergo schon recht frisch. Dafür habe ich keine Probleme mit dem "wind chilling effect", Bike warten, etc. Das Verhältnis von Brutto-/Nettozeit ist besser als beim Outdoorfahren, was meiner (Arbeitszeit-)Planung zu Gute kommt.

Und für alle die meinen, dass Ergotraining ein lockere Sache ist, mögen dies nach einem zweistündigen Wattprogramm (Leistung unabhängig von der Trifffrequenz) mit wechselnden Belastungen zwischen 150-300 Watt wiederholen, falls die Luft dazu reicht. 

Jeder, wie er mag und wie es die Regeln des WP zu lassen. 

Auf, auf zum fröhlichen Punktejagen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

Super Martin,
dann fährst du uns allen ja im Frühjahr und Sommer auf und davon!  

Leider leidet deine Fahrtechnik darunter! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich hatte ich den Winterpokal vom Sinn her so verstanden, dass er motivieren soll, auch bei den Temperaturen raus zu gehen und was zu machen. Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass der Sinn von Punkten für Indoor-Radeln dann eher sinnlos sind. Als alternative Sportart kann ich aber auch Schach anführen - da kommt man bei jeder Partie locker über seine halber Stunde ...


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super Martin,
> (1)dann fährst du uns allen ja im Frühjahr und Sommer auf und davon!
> 
> (2)Leider leidet deine Fahrtechnik darunter!
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus,

Warum sollte ich vor jemandem auf und davon fahren, wenn ich mich für das miteinander fahren entschieden habe? 
Mein Ziel ist nur, nicht mehr (so oft) hinterher zu fahren.
Das stimmt. Deswegen fangen die Fahrtechnikkurse erst wieder Ende April/Anfang Mai an. So habe ich genügend Zeit, wieder ohne Stützräder fahren zu lernen.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hatte ich den Winterpokal vom Sinn her so verstanden, dass er motivieren soll, auch bei den Temperaturen raus zu gehen und was zu machen. Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass der Sinn von Punkten für Indoor-Radeln dann eher sinnlos sind. Als alternative Sportart kann ich aber auch Schach anführen - da kommt man bei jeder Partie locker über seine halber Stunde ...


 
Hallo Michael @Splash,

da wir uns nicht persönlich kennen, und ich mir gerade mal Deine Trainingszeiten angeschaut habe, macht weiteres Bekappeln für mich keinen Sinn. Alleine mit meiner Nordic-Walking-Zeit war ich schon doppelt solange outdoor, wie Du insgesamt 'trainiert' hast. 
Oder in Deiner favorisierten Alternativen Sportart gesagt: "Schach matt". 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (2. Februar 2006)

Weiter, weiter (anstachel), gebt mir mehr! Endlich wieder ein richtig lustiger Fred. Immer druf! Jeder hat doch ne Leiche im Keller, *ausgraben!*


----------



## Schnegge (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Frank,

hast Du zufällig noch 'ne Hilti   oder besser 'nen Presslufthammer  ??
Hab' dummerweise meine Leichen immer einbetoniert  . Kann ja keiner wissen, dass man sowas noch mal brauchen kann.... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

War leider krankheitsbedingt länger aussen vor, aber das kommt ja wieder *g*, aber das Trainingspensum im Winter ist bei mir leider schon sehr schlecht. Allerdings nehme ich Ergonmeter nicht wirklich ernst, bzw für mich gehts irgendwie am Sinn des Winterpokales vorbei, wobei aber jeder seine Motivation an anderer Stelle sucht oder den Winterpokal zu anderen Zwecken nutzt ...

Aber Nordic Walking ist m.E. genau so n Rentnersport wie Hallenhalma, aber ich will jetzt hier auch ned drüber diskutieren ...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter, weiter (anstachel), gebt mir mehr! Endlich wieder ein richtig lustiger Fred. Immer druf! Jeder hat doch ne Leiche im Keller, *ausgraben!*


Hey Frank,
du alter Brandstifter! 

Dann hol mal deine raus! 

@ Juchhu
Martin, ich könnte das ja gar nicht! 
Du sitzt ja seit zwei Monaten nur noch drinnen auf dem Ergometer!
Alle Achtung für deine Motivation.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (2. Februar 2006)

Hey, wenn Schach zählt, was ist dann mit Sportschießen? Wenn ich da mal nachtragen darf würden wir mit unserem Team  einen gewaltigen Sprung nach oben machen! Also mindestens beim Armbrustschießen weiß man anschließend was man getan hat. Weiter schieße ich auch 3 olympische Disziplinen, die müssen ja dann eigendlich auch auf jedenfall zählen.
So, das war die Leiche die ich in meinem Keller noch so rum liegen hatte.

Sibby


----------



## juchhu (3. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ Juchhu
> (1)Martin, ich könnte das ja gar nicht!
> (2)Du sitzt ja seit zwei Monaten nur noch drinnen auf dem Ergometer!
> ...


 

Nicht so bescheiden.
Jaja, ich habe ja kapiert, dass Ihr meine NW-Zeiten, auch Hallenhalma  genannt, komplett ignoiert.  Aber ohne NW als Ausgleich könnte ich das Ergotraining nicht aufrecht erhalten.
Ich glaube, es liegt bei Dir nur am fehlenden Ergometer und nicht an mangelnder Motivation. Wer zweistellige Fahrzeiten (Stunden) und dreistellige Fahrstrecken (km) fährt, der hat definitiv kein Motivationsproblem.
VG Martin

PS: Meine Leichen findet Ihr nicht, als ob ich die im Keller versteckt hätte.


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so bescheiden.
> Jaja, ich habe ja kapiert, dass Ihr meine NW-Zeiten, auch Hallenhalma  genannt, komplett ignoiert.  Aber ohne NW als Ausgleich könnte ich das Ergotraining nicht aufrecht erhalten.
> Ich glaube, es liegt bei Dir nur am fehlenden Ergometer und nicht an mangelnder Motivation. Wer zweistellige Fahrzeiten (Stunden) und dreistellige Fahrstrecken (km) fährt, der hat definitiv kein Motivationsproblem.
> VG Martin
> ...


Hallo Martin,
hat nichts mit Bescheidenheit zu tun, ich kann das nicht auch wenn ich einen Ergometer hätte. Ich müsste darum auch einen Pool stellen, damit sich der Nachbar nicht beschwert, das bei ihm der Schweiß durch die Decke läuft.

Ich habe nichts gegen dein NW Zeiten und ich rede hier halt nur vom biken und dein Rad hat halt längere Zeit keinen Ausfahrt mehr gemacht. Und das mit Hallenhalma kam nicht von mir.

Doch habe ich, denn ich könnte ja im Fitnessstudio Spinning und Ergometertraining machen. Aber mir graust der Gedanke drinnen zu sitzen und nach drei Minuten nassgeschwitzt zu sein.
Das bedeutet nicht das ich draußen bei dieser Kälte nicht schwitze.
Selbst das du mich heute überholen wirst im Gesamtranking fördert nicht meine Motivation.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (3. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> hat nichts mit Bescheidenheit zu tun, ich kann das nicht auch wenn ich einen Ergometer hätte. Ich müsste darum auch einen Pool stellen, damit sich der Nachbar nicht beschwert, das bei ihm der Schweiß durch die Decke läuft.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen dein NW Zeiten und ich rede hier halt nur vom biken und dein Rad hat halt längere Zeit keinen Ausfahrt mehr gemacht. Und das mit Hallenhalma kam nicht von mir.
> ...


 
Das mit dem Hallenhalma ging an eine andere Richtung. 

Beim letzten WP hatte ich mir 500 Punkte im Gesamtranking vorgenommen und bin durch eine schwere Erkältung kurz vor meinem Ziel 'abgefangen' worden. Dabei hatte ich erkannt, dass regelmäßig wenige Punkte  pro (fast jedem) Tag am Ende auch viel ergeben können. 

Dieses Jahr ist mein Ziel 1.000 Punkte, und ich bin auf einem guten Weg. Da ich im Augenblick viel Arbeit, wenig Ehr' habe, passt das mit dem Indoortraining schon ganz gut. Outdoor habe ich meine NW- und Hundetourenzeiten. Mein Tag ist also pickepackevoll mit Arbeit und Sport. Fehlt nur noch der Spass. 

Aber den habe ich ja, wenn ich mit Euch hier im Forum bin. 

Und wegen des Überholens im Gesamtranking macht Dir keinen Kopf. Nächste Woche kann es schon wieder ganz anderes aussehen. Unser KFL-Team hat sich schön leise an das Team Feierabendbiker herangeschlichen und überholt. Und dann hat Mikkael Punkte von seinen Out-of-Deutschland-Touren nachgetragen. Jetzt hetzen wir wieder hinterher. 
Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. 
Und dann kann ich wieder schreiben: drei ..., zwei ..., eins ..., ÜBERHOLT. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 06.02 06 um 19:00Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (2483)

rocking snow flakes (2292) 

KFL-Team (2012)        Team Feierabendbiker (2012)



Velosophen.de (1974)

SportsinTeam (1693)

Team Tomburg (1644)

WBTS ALL Stars (1628)

5 Kings (1612)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1332)

Team Omba I (1238)

Cheater (1175)

Team Trödelkönig (1002)

Velosophen.de 2 (917) 

Bonner Löwen (864)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (841)

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

[email protected] (685)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (426)

WBTS Dream Team (98)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

Die aktuelle Liste nach dem Wochenende vom 20.02 06 um 11:43Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (2784)

rocking snow flakes (2646) 

Velosophen.de (2287)        

KFL-Team (2266)

Team Feierabendbiker (2211)

SportsinTeam (1912)

WBTS ALL Stars (1911)

Team Tomburg (1886)

5 Kings (1791)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1446)

Team Omba I (1335)

Cheater (1237)

Team Trödelkönig (1112)

Velosophen.de 2 (1062) 

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (1008) 

Bonner Löwen (980)

[email protected] (779) 

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (492)

WBTS Dream Team (110)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

schön, dass Du Dir immer wieder diese Arbeit machst.

Die Flöckchen sind uns mitlerweile ganz schön nah gekommen.

Unter Umständen müssen wir Anfang März unsere noch schlummernden V1
und V2 Geheimwaffen scharf machen; Sprich, Volker und Balu kräftig in den Arsch treten.



PS: Was gewinnt eigentlich das Sieger-Team?


----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> schön, dass Du Dir immer wieder diese Arbeit machst.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,
woher weißst du das wir (Lars&ich) gestern die V1 und V2 Abschußrampen besichtigt haben??

Ist keine Arbeit so lange wir oben stehen, eher ein Vergnügen! 

Fünf rosa T-Schirts in XS ?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ... Abschußrampen .... *(1.)*
> 
> 
> Fünf rosa T-Schirts in XS *(2.)  *??
> ...



1. Rikman lässt leider nicht mehr mit sich reden wegen Teamumstellung  

2. Nette Vorstellung, sollten wir (drei) gewinnen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Rikman lässt leider nicht mehr mit sich reden wegen Teamumstellung
> 
> 2. Nette Vorstellung, sollten wir (drei) gewinnen ..




1. ich dachte dort starten wir unsere Geheimwaffen?? Und nicht Rausschmeißen! 

2.Hast du irgendwar rotes das beim Waschen färbt?
Mache dann die Shirts dann selber!


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 28.02 06 um 23:26 Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (2967)

rocking snow flakes (2869) 

KFL-Team (2447)        

Velosophen.de (2396)

Team Feierabendbiker (2323)

WBTS ALL Stars (2105)

SportsinTeam (2024)

Team Tomburg (2011)

5 Kings (1835)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1633)

Team Omba I (1462)

Cheater (1314)

Velosophen.de 2 (1187) 

Team Trödelkönig (1178)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (1073) 

Bonner Löwen (1019)

[email protected] (875) 

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (529)

WBTS Dream Team (110)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo, hier meine Top 15 der Winterpokalteilnehmer die ich persönlich kenne!


  1. Delgado           1270
  2. Molly               1151
  3. rpo35              1129
  4. juchhu              937
  5. pseudosportler   823
  6. flämischer löwe  679
  7. mikkael             660
  8. Daywalker         631
  9. Solanum           627
 10. M:::::             610
 11. Montana          600
 12. Beach90          592
 13. Silent              588
 14. TheBody          570
 15. Becci              536



Ciao 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 06.03 06 um 02:01Uhr:

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (3059)

rocking snow flakes (2968) 

KFL-Team (2582)        

Velosophen.de (2450)

Team Feierabendbiker (2325)

WBTS ALL Stars (2235)

SportsinTeam (2089)

Team Tomburg (2064)

5 Kings (1968)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1690)

Team Omba I (1507)

Cheater (1368)

Velosophen.de 2 (1264) 

 Team Trödelkönig (1218)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (1105) 

Bonner Löwen (1062)

[email protected] (924) 

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (552)

WBTS Dream Team (110)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (16. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier die neue Liste vom 16.03 06 um 15:58Uhr:
Die Damen haben uns überholt, da einige Teammitglieder nicht im Stande sind ihre Punkte einzutragen,  obwohl sie online sind !  


rocking snow flakes (3214) 

Fläätdroopteam Hennef (3182)

KFL-Team (2745)        

Velosophen.de (2692)

WBTS ALL Stars (2368)

Team Feierabendbiker (2340)

SportsinTeam (2280)

Team Tomburg (2273)

5 Kings (2102)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1785)

Team Omba I (1572)

Cheater (1436)

Velosophen.de 2 (1386) 

 Team Trödelkönig (1376)

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (1184) 

Bonner Löwen (1155)

[email protected] (937) 

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (599)

WBTS Dream Team (110)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,


Endspurt!



hier die neue Liste vom 21.03 06 um 22:29Uhr:



Fläätdroopteam Hennef (3641)

rocking snow flakes (3406)

KFL-Team (2946)        

Velosophen.de (2892)

WBTS ALL Stars (2552)

Team Tomburg (2467)

Team Feierabendbiker (2385)

SportsinTeam (2385)

5 Kings (2150)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (1883)

Team Omba I (1618)

Cheater (1529)

Team Trödelkönig (1462) 

Velosophen.de 2 (1445)

Bonner Löwen (1255) 

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (1231)

[email protected] (990) 

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (637)

WBTS Dream Team (110)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. März 2006)

So der Winterpokal ist zu Ende!
Gratulation an alle das ihr es durch gehalten habt!
So wenn dann mal alle ihre Punkte eingetragen haben mache ich das letzte Regionale Ranking! 
Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

Schlussranking: 28.03.05
Wer seine Punkte noch nicht eingetragen hat ist es selbst schuld!
Oder aktualisiert die Liste!


Fläätdroopteam Hennef (3903)

rocking snow flakes (3558)

KFL-Team (3131)        

Velosophen.de (3055)

WBTS ALL Stars (2719)

Team Tomburg (2638)

SportsinTeam (2524)

Team Feierabendbiker (2433)

5 Kings (2265)

Team Eisheiligen RheinSieg (2004)

Team Omba I (1721)

Cheater (1585)

Team Trödelkönig (1545) 

Velosophen.de 2 (1523)

Bonner Löwen (1359) 

MTB-Team Meckenheim/NRW (1310)

[email protected] (1036) 

Dirtjumper Cologne (773)

Die 3 lustigen 2 (673)

WBTS Dream Team (110)



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2006)

Hallo Du Statistiker  

Wenn wir demnächst noch mehr Angst und Schrecken verbreiten bist Du schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (29. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Winterpokal-Teams aus der Region!
> 
> Wäre nett wenn sich hier mal alle Teams aus unserer Region verewigen!
> Dann weiß jeder, wer hier so sein Gegner ist!
> ...



Hier noch eine Nachmeldung zu statistischen Zwecken:
Team Thunderpussy
Members:
Gejott
Bikebum
Dix

Besser zu spät als nie!


----------



## GeJott (29. März 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> Team Thunderpussy



 Bestes 3er Team im WP


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2006)

Team "OldMenOutInTheCold" mit einem Teilnehmer aus der Region...
4975 Punkte; Rang 3...

2 von den 5 Jungs aus Süddeutschland kannte ich schon persönlich, die anderen...nie gesehen 
Team-Treffen für dieses Jahr ist schon in Planung; evtl. hier mit einem Highlight: MTB-Tour zum World Cup Rennen in Spa 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. März 2006)

Und das MTM, von 2 Ausfällen im WP arg gebeutelt, stellt zumindest den punkteträchtigsten Skilangläufer der Region.....


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

Kleine Literaturempfehlung:

_So lügt man mit Statistik, Walter Krämer, Piper Verlag, ISBN 3 492 23038 5_

Sehr kurzweilig und lustisch.


----------



## Waschbaer (30. März 2006)

Genau! Deswegen: "Die 3 lustigen 2". Bestes Zweier-mixed-Team im Regionalforum K-BN-AA.  

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (30. März 2006)

P.S.: Man könnte auch sagen: Beim Kampf um die Führung belegten die Rocking Snow Flakes einen hervorragenden 2. Platz, während die Fläätdropers Vorletzte wurden.


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Man könnte auch sagen: Beim Kampf um die Führung belegten die Rocking Snow Flakes einen hervorragenden 2. Platz, während die Fläätdropers Vorletzte wurden.




 

S. 28, erster Absatz.


----------



## hama687 (30. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Schlussranking: 28.03.05
> Wer seine Punkte noch nicht eingetragen hat ist es selbst schuld!
> ...



Also ich sag es mal so


----------



## Montana (30. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sag es mal so



Besonders wenn man berücksichtigt, dass wir nicht nur Fahrradfahren im Kopf haben


----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

Platz 1:KFL-Team
Platz 2:Team Tomburg
Platz 3:Rocking Snowflakes

usw.....


----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

Platz 01:KFL-Team
Platz 02:Team Tomburg
Platz 03:Rocking Snowflakes
Platz 04:KLF-Team III
Platz 05:Omba Trailbastards
Platz 06:www.SportsInTeam.de
Platz 07:KFL - Team II
Platz 08:TTL-On-Ice
Platz 09:Team Trödelkönig
Platz 10:FrauenSpaßTeam
Platz 11:Siebenjebirchs Zwerje
Platz 12:Fit****erfive
Platz 14:Frosty 5 Rednoses
Platz 15:Omba Börger-Kings 
Platz 16:IBC DIMB Racing Team 30 plus
Platz 17:www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de
Platz 18:Betreutes Fahren für Senioren
Platz 19:Opladener Bahnhofsbiker
Platz 20:Omba Drop-Devils
Platz 21:Omba TrailKiLLaz
Platz 22:Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.
Platz 23:Cologne Riders


Ach so es sind nur Teams berücksichtigt mit Zwei Biker aus unser Region.

Wer fehlt kann sich selbst nachtragen !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2006)

Danke! Nur das Ranking und keine überflüssige Prosa drumherum   ... Bitte mach' das weiter!!!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

ich find's auch gut

aber was ist mit der 13? abergläubig


----------



## Splash (16. November 2006)

Danke Klaus! Super, dass Du das gemacht hast / machst ...


----------



## Handlampe (16. November 2006)

Von mir auch schonmal ein Danke an Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

Und wieviele Punkte habe ich mir verdient!  

Upppppps wo ist die 13 geblieben. 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## supasini (16. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Und wieviele Punkte habe ich mir verdient!
> Grüße Klaus



und ich dachte, du stehst nicht auf Schwanzvergleich!
Aber dich würden wir trotz deines jugendlichen Alters durchaus noch zum Senioren ehrenhalber machen (insbes. wg. deines Tempos bergauf )
Außerdem hat der Herr Sonntag sich jetzt ein Radel gekauft, mit dem er demmnähx mit dir die Berge rocken wird. Zieh dich warm an  
uiuiuiuiuiui martin


----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> und ich dachte, du stehst nicht auf Schwanzvergleich!
> Aber dich würden wir trotz deines jugendlichen Alters durchaus noch zum Senioren ehrenhalber machen (insbes. wg. deines Tempos bergauf )
> Außerdem hat der Herr Sonntag sich jetzt ein Radel gekauft, mit dem er demmnähx mit dir die Berge rocken wird. Zieh dich warm an
> uiuiuiuiuiui martin



Ihr habt doch keinen Platz mehr frei???? 

Und ich mach ja in keinem Team mit ! 

Mit mir kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## supasini (16. November 2006)

ehrenhalber, Klaus, ehrenhalber!


----------



## JürgenK (16. November 2006)

Klaus, was ist mit den ruhmreichen Feierabendbikern, sind wir die Nr. 13? 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Redking (17. November 2006)

Platz01:	KFL-Team	Punkte:	439
Platz02:	Team Tomburg	Punkte:	348
Platz03:	KLF-Team III	Punkte:	333
Platz04:	TTL-On-Ice	Punkte:	323
Platz05:	Rocking Snowflakes	Punkte:	314
Platz06:	Omba Trailbastards	Punkte:	308
Platz07:	KFL - Team II	Punkte:	279
Platz08:	www.SportsInTeam.de	Punkte:	263
Platz09:	FrauenSpaßTeam	Punkte:	227
Platz10:	Team Trödelkönig	Punkte:	221
Platz11:	Omba Börger-Kings 	Punkte:	212
Platz12:	Frosty 5 Rednoses	Punkte:	210
Platz13:	www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de	Punkte:	208
Platz14:	Fit****erfive	Punkte:	198
Platz15:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje	Punkte:	197
Platz16:	IBC DIMB Racing Team 30plus	Punkte:	195
Platz17:	Feierabendbiker	Punkte:	194
Platz18:	Betreutes Fahren für Senioren	Punkte:	170
Platz19:	Opladener Bahnhofsbiker	Punkte:	168
Platz20:	Omba Drop-Devils	Punkte:	120
Platz21:	Omba TrailKiLLaz	Punkte:	54
Platz22:	Cologne Riders	Punkte:	32
Platz23:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.	Punkte:	26

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2006)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Update nach den Schlammschlachten vom Wochenende:








JürgenK schrieb:


> ....was ist mit den ruhmreichen Feierabendbikern, sind wir die Nr. 13?


Ja Jürgen, sieht wohl so aus....


----------



## supasini (20. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktuelles Update nach den Schlammschlachten vom Wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ enrgy:
geschicktes Timing! Wir sind in den TopTen 
und vor.... 
cu on trail, martin


----------



## supasini (22. November 2006)

he klaus, was ist denn mit deiner signatur passiert? bist du etwa vom markt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. November 2006)

Platz01:	KFL-Team	Punkte:	592
Platz02:	KLF-Team III	Punkte:	447
Platz03:	Team Tomburg	Punkte:	434
Platz04:	TTL-On-Ice	Punkte:	425
Platz05:	Omba Trailbastards	Punkte:	421
Platz06:	Seven Up.	Punkte:	397
Platz07:	Rocking Snowflakes	Punkte:	390
Platz08:	KFL - Team II	Punkte:	389
Platz09:	www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de	Punkte:	374
Platz10:	www.SportsInTeam.de	Punkte:	369
Platz11:	Fit****erfive	Punkte:	325
Platz12:	Betreutes Fahren für Senioren	Punkte:	322
Platz13:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje	Punkte:	313
Platz14:	Feierabendbiker	Punkte:	309
Platz15:	Frosty 5 Rednoses	Punkte:	308
Platz16:	FrauenSpaßTeam	Punkte:	302
Platz17:	IBC DIMB Racing Team 30plus	Punkte:	301
Platz18:	Team Trödelkönig	Punkte:	292
Platz19:	Omba Börger-Kings 	Punkte:	254
Platz20:	Opladener Bahnhofsbiker	Punkte:	233
Platz21:	Omba TrailKiLLaz	Punkte:	210
Platz22:	Omba Drop-Devils	Punkte:	179
Platz23:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.	Punkte:	56
Platz24:	Cologne Riders	Punkte:	46

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2006)

Hi Klaus, du hast die Wupperfrogs vergessen. 266 Punkte, Platz 19 in der Tabelle.


----------



## Cheng (22. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Klaus, du hast die Wupperfrogs vergessen. 266 Punkte, Platz 19 in der Tabelle.



Hy, die Thunderpussys aus Stolberg-Mausbach fehlen auch, aktuell 450 Punkte!
Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Redking (22. November 2006)

Also mir ist das jetzt zu blöd!
Auf einmal kommt ihr aus den Löchern gekrochen???

Macht doch selber weiter.

Ciao
Klaus


----------



## Cheng (22. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Also mir ist das jetzt zu blöd!
> Auf einmal kommt ihr aus den Löchern gekrochen???
> 
> Macht doch selber weiter.
> ...



Sorry Klaus, ich denke das war von Engry und mir sicher nicht als Vorwurf gemeint, im Gegenteil. Wir sind doch alle sehr glücklich darüber das sich jemand die Arbeit macht! Ich selber bin ja auch kein Thunderpussy, weiss eben nur das sie aus unserer Region kommen und man das beim nächsten mal einfach mit berücksichtigt! Also, gib Dir einen Ruck und mach doch bitte weiter!


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Macht doch selber weiter.


Tun wir ja schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (23. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Hy, die Thunderpussys aus Stolberg-Mausbach fehlen auch, aktuell 450 Punkte!
> Grüße Thorsten



@ Thorsten :
Danke  

Gerd


----------



## andy_b (23. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Also mir ist das jetzt zu blöd!
> Auf einmal kommt ihr aus den Löchern gekrochen???
> 
> Macht doch selber weiter.
> ...



Du hast Recht und doch nicht recht - die kommen ja nicht selber gekrochen.
Bei Interesse hätten die Genannten sich selbst gemeldet.

Also, ignorieren und weitermachen wie bisher 
Falls doch Interesse besteht sollen die sich selbst eintragen - und sind das nächste Mal bei deiner Auswertung dabei. 

Gruß
andy


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2006)

aktuelles Update, ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Redking (24. November 2006)

Platz01:	KFL-Team	Punkte:	654
Platz02:	KLF-Team III	Punkte:	488
Platz03:	Thunderpussys	Punkte:	479
Platz04:	KFL - Team II	Punkte:	477
Platz05:	TTL-On-Ice	Punkte:	447
Platz06:	Team Tomburg	Punkte:	437
Platz07:	Omba Trailbastards	Punkte:	429
Platz08:	Seven Up.	Punkte:	408
Platz09:	Rocking Snowflakes	Punkte:	401
Platz10:	www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de	Punkte:	399
Platz11:	www.SportsInTeam.de	Punkte:	389
Platz12:	Frosty 5 Rednoses	Punkte:	353
Platz13:	Fit****erfive	Punkte:	339
Platz14:	Feierabendbiker	Punkte:	336
Platz15:	Betreutes Fahren für Senioren	Punkte:	322
Platz16:	IBC DIMB Racing Team 30plus	Punkte:	321
Platz17:	FrauenSpaßTeam	Punkte:	316
Platz18:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje	Punkte:	313
Platz19:	Team Trödelkönig	Punkte:	306
Platz20:	Wupperfrogs	Punkte:	272
Platz21:	Omba Börger-Kings 	Punkte:	272
Platz22:	Opladener Bahnhofsbiker	Punkte:	237
Platz23:	Omba TrailKiLLaz	Punkte:	214
Platz24:	Omba Drop-Devils	Punkte:	188
Platz25:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.	Punkte:	56
Platz26:	Cologne Riders	Punkte:	52


----------



## Redking (26. November 2006)

Platz01:	KFL-Team	Punkte:	766
Platz02:	Thunderpussys	Punkte:	587
Platz03:	KLF-Team III	Punkte:	551
Platz04:	Team Tomburg	Punkte:	530
Platz05:	KFL - Team II	Punkte:	517
Platz06:	TTL-On-Ice	Punkte:	517
Platz07:	www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de	Punkte:	515
Platz08:	Seven Up.	Punkte:	513
Platz09:	Omba Trailbastards	Punkte:	489
Platz10:	Rocking Snowflakes	Punkte:	461
Platz11:	Feierabendbiker	Punkte:	458
Platz12:	www.SportsInTeam.de	Punkte:	441
Platz13:	Frosty 5 Rednoses	Punkte:	398
Platz14:	IBC DIMB Racing Team 30plus	Punkte:	390
Platz15:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje	Punkte:	389
Platz16:	Fit****erfive	Punkte:	387
Platz17:	Wupperfrogs	Punkte:	368
Platz18:	FrauenSpaßTeam	Punkte:	365
Platz19:	Team Trödelkönig	Punkte:	361
Platz20:	Betreutes Fahren für Senioren	Punkte:	355
Platz21:	Opladener Bahnhofsbiker	Punkte:	330
Platz22:	Omba Börger-Kings 	Punkte:	318
Platz23:	Omba Drop-Devils	Punkte:	282
Platz24:	Omba TrailKiLLaz	Punkte:	239
Platz25:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.	Punkte:	66
Platz26:	Cologne Riders	Punkte:	58
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Race4Hills (27. November 2006)

Hallo Klaus, schau malDu hast die Rechnung ohne uns gemacht, die KlinsBeamBiker http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/45294Bis bald mal Gruss Jens


----------



## Redking (28. November 2006)

Hallo Jens,
wenn der Andreas nichts erwähnt??? Da fahre ich mehrere Stunden 
neben ihm und der sagt nichts.
Dabei ist euer Team nicht mal ganz besetzt. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. November 2006)

Platz01:	KFL-Team	Punkte:	798
Platz02:	KLF-Team III	Punkte:	637
Platz03:	Thunderpussys	Punkte:	591
Platz04:	Team Tomburg	Punkte:	586
Platz05:	www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de	Punkte:	547
Platz06:	KFL - Team II	Punkte:	532
Platz07:	Seven Up.	Punkte:	529
Platz08:	TTL-On-Ice	Punkte:	528
Platz09:	Rocking Snowflakes	Punkte:	527
Platz10:	Omba Trailbastards	Punkte:	507
Platz11:	Feierabendbiker	Punkte:	485
Platz12:	www.SportsInTeam.de	Punkte:	471
Platz13:	Frosty 5 Rednoses	Punkte:	445
Platz14:	IBC DIMB Racing Team 30plus	Punkte:	417
Platz15:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje	Punkte:	416
Platz16:	FrauenSpaßTeam	Punkte:	415
Platz17:	Betreutes Fahren für Senioren	Punkte:	410
Platz18:	Team Trödelkönig	Punkte:	400
Platz19:	Fit****erfive	Punkte:	397
Platz20:	Wupperfrogs	Punkte:	368
Platz21:	Opladener Bahnhofsbiker	Punkte:	359
Platz22:	Omba Börger-Kings 	Punkte:	318
Platz23:	Omba Drop-Devils	Punkte:	292
Platz24:	Omba TrailKiLLaz	Punkte:	265
Platz25:	KlinsBeamBiker	Punkte:	192
Platz26:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.	Punkte:	72
Platz27:	Cologne Riders	Punkte:	66

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2006)

Sonntagnachmittag und Regen, was soll man machen...


----------



## Zachi (4. Dezember 2006)

Darf man sich, das Team Geröllsteiner noch nachmelden?
Wir sind das Schwester-und Bruderteam der Wupperfrogs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2006)

nein - ihr seid uns zu dicht auf den Fersen! 


ja - ihr habt auch einen zippi!


----------



## Manni (5. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> nein - ihr seid uns zu dicht auf den Fersen!
> 
> 
> ja - ihr habt auch einen zippi!




Ja was denn nun, ja oder nein  

Bzw. ist die Altersdemenz schon so ausgeprägt, dass euch selbst bei so kurzen Posts der Anfang am Ende schon entfallen ist  
Naja, solange ihr immer noch nach Hause findet ists ja gut  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2006)

So, nun mal wieder zur bitteren Wahrheit. Vielleicht wird ja am Wochenende auf den diversen Glühtouren etwas Boden gut gemacht...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2006)

Weiter gehts...


----------



## Manni (14. Dezember 2006)

Mmmmh,
603 bzw. 612 Punkte sind mehr als 630


----------



## Zachi (14. Dezember 2006)

Nach der Rechtschreibreform kommt jetzt die Mathematikreform


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt zufrieden?....


----------



## Manni (14. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden?....



 Ja


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2006)

Morgen ist der kürzeste Tag, es geht wieder aufwärts! Der nächste Sommer mit Touren in der Abendsonne und Staub am Bike kommt bestimmt.... 
Doch vorher wieder die traurige Wahrheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2006)

@Enrgy: Danke für die Liste 

KFL´ler haben fast die doppelte Punktzahl als wir  

Da müssen wir ja bei dieser Entwicklung bald bei der gemütlichen Abteilung der KFL´er mitfahren, die Speedgruppe wird wohl zu schnell für uns sein


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir ein Danke schön für die Arbeit, die du dir da immer machst!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2006)

Abschließend zu den Feiertagen wieder ein kleines Update.
Im Gesamtranking liegen unsere 28 Teams wirklich recht gut - 8 Teams unter den ersten 50, 18 Teams bis Platz 100. 
Das sind gut 2/3 unserer Teams im ersten Drittel der Tabelle!


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Volker,
danke für die Arbeit, die du dir machst!
ist es viel Aufwand für dich, wenn du noch eine weitere Spalte anfügst mit der momentanen Platzierung? 
lg, martin


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2006)

erledigt


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Abschließend zu den Feiertagen wieder ein kleines Update.
> Im Gesamtranking liegen unsere 28 Teams wirklich recht gut - 8 Teams unter den ersten 50, 18 Teams bis Platz 100.
> Das sind gut 2/3 unserer Teams im ersten Drittel der Tabelle!


 
Tolle Arbeit. Respekt, und Danke für so eine Info. 
Mal sehen was unser Team noch so leisten kann. ( tune frm cup )


----------



## Manni (29. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> erledigt



Hey Volker,
ich hoffe du bist mit der Liste nicht zu sehr beschäftigt  Ich habe fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass wir euch überholt haben 
Hast du demnächst nochmal ne Ausfahrt in den W-Bergen geplant? Samstag will ich mit Marco fahren, wie siehts bei dir aus? Irgendwann muss ich doch die Häckelkunst einsammeln, Weihnachten gabs jedenfalls keine Geschenke von der Oma 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2007)

So, alle sind ins neue Jahr gerutscht, manche wohl leider auch neben der Spur... 
Hier wieder ein kleiner Motivations-Teaser:


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2007)

Nach trockenem und sogar sonnigem Wochenende hier die neuesten Zahlen:


----------



## ultra2 (15. Januar 2007)

Immer wieder schön. 

Vielen, Vielen Dank 

Einer aus Team III


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2007)

Aktuelles Ranking nach dem Sturm...


----------



## JürgenK (23. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aktuelles Ranking nach dem Sturm...



Alter vor Schönheit


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2007)

Mal wieder ein Update der aktuellen Situation im WP. Da sich einige Teilnehmer auf Biekerholungsreise befinden, sind die Punktestände nicht ganz aktuell.


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2007)

WP: 008 	 Platz01:	KFL-Team	Punkte:	2641
WP: 018 	 Platz02:	www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de	Punkte:	2283
WP: 022 	 Platz03:	Rocking Snowflakes	Punkte:	2185
WP: 040 	Platz04:	KLF-Team III	Punkte:	2053
WP: 046 	 Platz05:	Opladener Bahnhofsbiker	Punkte:	1973
WP: 050 	 Platz06:	Thunderpussys	Punkte:	1922
WP: 057 	 Platz07:	Seven Up.	Punkte:	1805
WP: 058 	 Platz08:	Team Tomburg	Punkte:	1795
WP: 060 	 Platz09:	www.SportsInTeam.de	Punkte:	1791
WP: 061 	 Platz10:	KFL - Team II	Punkte:	1790
WP: 067 	 Platz11:	TTL-On-Ice	Punkte:	1647
WP: 071 	 Platz12:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje	Punkte:	1557
WP: 078 	 Platz13:	Wupperfrogs	Punkte:	1499
WP: 086 	 Platz14:	Fit****erfive	Punkte:	1432
WP: 087 	 Platz15:	Team Geröllsteiner	Punkte:	1429
WP: 088 	 Platz16:	FrauenSpaßTeam	Punkte:	1423
WP: 090 	 Platz17:	Betreutes Fahren für Senioren	Punkte:	1407
WP: 096 	 Platz18:	Feierabendbiker	Punkte:	1356
WP: 099 	 Platz19:	Omba Trailbastards	Punkte:	1338
WP: 114 	Platz20:	IBC DIMB Racing Team 30plus	Punkte:	1257
WP: 130 	Platz21:	Omba Börger-Kings 	Punkte:	1084
WP: 131 	Platz22:	Frosty 5 Rednoses	Punkte:	1065
WP: 137 	Platz23:	Team Trödelkönig	Punkte:	1032
WP: 163 	Platz24:	Omba Drop-Devils	Punkte:	920
WP: 185 	Platz25:	Omba TrailKiLLaz	Punkte:	777
WP: 204 	Platz26:	KlinsBeamBiker	Punkte:	643
WP: 256 	Platz27:	Cologne Riders	Punkte:	323
WP: 268 	Platz28:	Siebenjebirchs Zwerje Jr.	Punkte:	261

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2007)

Nach dem verregneten Wochenende (wir hatten hier gestern 26l/qm) mal wieder der neueste Stand im WP:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2007)

So, mal wieder ein Update. Wetter war diese Woche ja schon fast was für kurze Hosen...


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2007)

Aktuelles Ranking nach dem verregneten Samstag und sonnigen Sonntag:


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2007)




----------



## JürgenK (12. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


>



Danke für die schöne Grafik, Mr. Enrgy, aber was macht ihr da vor uns?


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Grafik, Mr. Enrgy, aber was macht ihr da vor uns?



Dumme Frage; wie im wahren Leben, fahren.


----------



## JürgenK (12. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Dumme Frage; wie im wahren Leben, fahren.



Bis wann muß ich denn noch fahren, oder anders gefragt, bis wann läuft der WP, bzw. wann ist der Tag an dem ihr in euren Tränen fast ertrinkt


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2007)

Nachdem 1 Woche fast Sommerfeeling aufkam, macht der *Winter*-Pokal zum Endspurt wieder seinem Namen alle Ehre; Schnee - Frost - Temperaturen knapp über Null - Matsch etc....
Wer seine langen Handschuhe und Hosen und Überschuhe schon eingemottet hat, muß sie entweder wieder reaktivieren oder den anderen kampflos das Ende und die letzten Punkte im WP überlassen...


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2007)

So Leute, es ist mal wieder geschafft! 
Nachdem die vorletzte frühlingshafte Woche schon Lust auf den Sommer machte, kam dann mit Schnee und Frost und anderen unliebsamen Begleiterscheinungen zum Biken der Winter nochmal mit aller Kraft zurück.  
Aber um uns nicht ganz zu vergrämen, war dann der Abschlußtag des WP ein wirklich idealer Biketag (kleine Schleichwerbung, Gertrud...) mit Sonne fast von morgens bis abends.  
So war es nicht verwunderlich, daß am Wochenende nochmals diverse Touren ausgeschrieben und genutzt wurden, um das Ranking nochmal etwas aufzubessern.
Da der WP jedoch 28 Tage lang Nachträge zulässt, ist dieses Ergebnis erstmal noch inoffiziell. Am 22.04. um 24Uhr ist aber endgültig Schluß!
Aus Erfahrung wird sich am Ergebnis nicht mehr allzuviel ändern.

Ich finde, unsere Region hat sich hervorragend im WP geschlagen!

Auch wenn es für das KFL-Team nicht mehr für einen Top10 Platz gereicht hat, haben sie doch souverän die Spitze im Regionalranking keinen einzigen Tag abgegeben.
Dahinter tobte jedoch ein bunter Kampf. Aus der "Tiefe des Raumes" stießen die Tune-FRM Jungs auf Platz zwei, dicht gefolgt von den Schneeflöckchen, die Dank Trainingslager nochmal einige Plätze gutmachen konnten.

Dann für mich die erst Überraschung der Tabelle: Die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker hielten sich lange zurück, doch ab Ende Dezember zogen die Herren stetig mit meist geschlossenen 3-4h Teamtouren in die vorderen Ränge bis auf Gesamtrang 28. Respekt!! Dazu sei angemerkt, daß die "Jungs" wohl auch noch regional den Altersrekord für sich in Anspruch nehmen dürfen, trotz anderer Teams, die sich das auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben  

Die nächste Überraschung dann das Fic.kfutter - äh, Fitfuc.ker-Team. Lange war es still um sie, mal dümpelten sie so um Platz 100 bzw 20, doch Ende Januar muß es wohl eine geheime Teamsitzung gegeben haben, in der alle so richtig eingenordet wurden. Von da an ging es nur noch aufwärts, bis letztendlich ein hervorragender P59 bzw. P6 regional heraussprangen. Überholt wurden in gnadenlosem Endspurt so renomierte Teams wie die Tomburger (etwas enttäuschend diesmal) und die restlichen KFL-Truppen. Super Performance!

Auch gut im Saft steht das FrauenSpaßTeam, die es mit vielen Fleißeinheiten vor die Trailbastards, Feierabendbiker und betreuten Senioren auf P15 geschafft haben. Daran konnte auch eine starke Schlußoffensive der Herren mit teilweise 2 Touren pro Tag nichts mehr ändern.

In den unteren Regionen waren die Platzierungen ebenso festgefroren wie an der Spitze. Die letzten 4 Plätze waren während der gesamten Monate gleich besetzt.

Leider gab es auch einige negative Vorfälle, die Teams zurückwarfen. So zB. der zum Glück "nur" mit Beinbruch ausgegangene Unfall von TomCanyon, der von einem Auto umgemäht wurde. Ihm und allen anderen "WP-geschädigten", und sei es nur ein Schnupfen nach der 3h Regenfahrt bei 2°C bei Nacht, wünsche ich gute Besserung und trotzdem eine schöne Bikesaison!

Wie gesagt, noch sind einige Punkte nachzutragen, der ein oder andere ist vielleicht noch mit den Skiern unterwegs oder per Bike auf einer sonnigen Insel. Das endgültige Ranking erstelle ich dann zum Ende der Nachtragszeit. Dann werde ich auch noch ein paar weitere Werte mit einfließen lassen, so zB. die Gesamtzeit und mal ein paar Vergleichswerte regional/gesamt.

Allen Teilnehmern nochmal herzlichen Dank für die Teilnahme bei einem virtuellen Pokal, wo es nicht mal mehr was zu gewinnen gibt... 

bis bald auf den Trails,

Grüße enrgy


----------



## supasini (26. März 2007)

Danke Volker, dass du dir die Arbeit mit dem Ranking gemacht hast! (und auch an die zwischendurch-Rankings von Klaus!)
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (26. März 2007)

Mahlzeit Volker und Klaus,

danke für die Arbeit. 

Jürgen

PS: Mit der zweiten (Tagestour) fährst du besser.


----------



## mikkael (26. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Leider gab es auch einige negative Vorfälle, die Teams zurückwarfen..


Zu erwähnen wäre leider auch der Fall *"Vertexto"* in unserem Team, der seit 08.02. (_zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast gleichauf mit mir_) urplötzlich gar nicht mehr gepunktet hat. Unser Gerd hat sich mit der traurigen Begründung verabschiedet, er habe sein geliebtes Hobby aufgegeben.

  

Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt: Ich wünsche mir, dass dies ein vorübergehende Geschichte ist und würde mich persönlich sehr freuen, wieder mit meinem guten Kumpel *Vertexto* auf den bergischen Trails zu fahren.

VG Mikkael


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2007)

Vielen Dank für die stetigen Ranglisten und den netten Bericht 



mikkael schrieb:


> Zu erwähnen wäre leider auch der Fall *"Vertexto"* in unserem Team, der seit 08.02. (_zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast gleichauf mit mir_) urplötzlich gar nicht mehr gepunktet hat.



Das kann ich nachfühlen. Unser "Vertexto" heißt "Cycle2Sun". War am 27.01.2007 plötzlich weg und ist bis heute auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht Er hat uns immer so schön in den 20er Rängen gehalten. Und hat trotz seines Verschwindes die meisten Punkte im Team. Wo wären wir mit ihm gelandet? Da bei einem weiteren Mitglied unseres Teams Wunsch und Wirklichkeit unüberbrückbare Gegensätze darstellten, mußten wir uns ab dem 24. Januar als 3er Team ins Ziel retten. Wir habens es aber noch vor KFL Team II geschafft. 

Grüße aus Team III (den Namenszusatz KFL streichen wir besser fürs nächste mal )

What happens with Cycle2Sun?


----------



## Tazz (26. März 2007)

Super schöner Bericht  von unserem 

  Winterpokal  ( KFL farbe  )

Danke für´s schreiben und Beobachten Volker 

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## Cheetah (26. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die nächste Überraschung dann das Fic.kfutter - äh, Fitfuc.ker-Team. Lange war es still um sie, mal dümpelten sie so um Platz 100 bzw 20, doch Ende Januar muß es wohl eine geheime Teamsitzung gegeben haben, in der alle so richtig eingenordet wurden. Von da an ging es nur noch aufwärts, bis letztendlich ein hervorragender P59 bzw. P6 regional heraussprangen. Überholt wurden in gnadenlosem Endspurt so renomierte Teams wie die Tomburger (etwas enttäuschend diesmal) und die restlichen KFL-Truppen. Super Performance!



Danke Volker für deine kleine Moderation des Winterpokals.  
Auch unser Team hatte es nicht leicht. Da wäre unser Balubär. Eigentlich für 500 WPP(WinterPokalPunkte) gut, fiel er jedoch in so einen tiefen Winterschlaf, dass er mit nur 18WPP  das neue Jahr erreichte. Dann unsere dicke Raubkatze, wieder mal schlugen die Infekte zu und verhinderten viele viele Punkte . Unser Bremsen- und Akku-Zauberer wurde gar vorm KFL-Treffpunkt durch einen Verkehrsunfall  an der Teilnahme gehindert. Ich meine immer noch, wir sollten der Sache mal nachgehen, wer dahinter steckt. 
Sibby08 war für einen Großteil des WP auf Leihrädern unterwegs, weil seine Gabel und Dämpfer fast 10  Wochen   für den Service brauchten. 
Nur unser Teamältester Udo1 wurde vom Pech verschont, oder jammert er nur nicht andauernd rum? 


Ach ja, ihr müsstet jetzt mal unseren nun gut ausgeschlafenen Balubären im Siebengebirge erleben! 




(Smileys mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Tazz)
​


----------



## Giom (26. März 2007)

kann mann eigentlich Punkte für eine woche Alpinski anmelden? zählt es unter den alternativen sportarten? Wann war der letzte geltetende Tag?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (26. März 2007)

> bla...bla...bla



So,

wieder ein Winterpokal vorüber ... 
vielleicht kann man ja jetzt wieder Touren in Kilometern statt in Punkten ausdrücken , 
vielleicht reden die Menschen jetzt wieder miteinander die sich hochgepusht haben , 
vielleicht weiß Giudo endlich wo rechts und links ist, 
vielleicht komme ich nächstes Jahr mal früher aus meiner Höhle  

Fetten Respekt an alle die durchgefahren sind !  

Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht und ihr wisst ja, jetzt geht´s erst richtig Rund !

Weitermachen !


----------



## mikkael (26. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> kann mann eigentlich Punkte für eine woche Alpinski anmelden?


Vergiss die Punkte, hier gibt's was gutes:  







Es ist Zeit zum feiern!


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

Zuerst einmal danke an Volker (und sein Team) für die hier geleistete Arbeit und den netten Abschlußbericht.



Cheetah schrieb:


> Sibby08 war für einen Großteil des WP auf Leihrädern unterwegs, weil seine Gabel und Dämpfer fast 10 Wochen   für den Service brauchten.


 
Was heißt hier brauchten? Ich fahr immer noch Leihrad.
Aber zum Thema:
Sicherlich haben einige das ganz verbissen gesehen mit dem Winterpokal und es wird auch viele unter den über 2000 Teilnehmern geben die Brutto statt Netto Fahrzeit eingetragen haben oder was auch immer. Manche regen sich da (zurecht?) tierisch drüber auf. Ich für meine Person habe nur den eigendlichen Zweck betrachtet - Motivation im Winter aufs Rad zu steigen. Mein Ziel war 1 Punkt mehr als im Vorjahr und dies habe locker übertroffen. 
Ziel erreicht!


----------



## Giom (26. März 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Vergiss die Punkte, hier gibt's was gutes:
> Es ist Zeit zum feiern!



à ta santé


----------



## supasini (26. März 2007)

andere schifahrer haben sich vormittags und nachmittags je 2 Punkte eingetragen...
aber mal ehrlich: hast DU das nötig


----------



## Giom (26. März 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> andere schifahrer haben sich vormittags und nachmittags je 2 Punkte eingetragen...
> aber mal ehrlich: hast DU das nötig



nö


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. März 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> andere schifahrer haben sich vormittags und nachmittags je 2 Punkte eingetragen...
> aber mal ehrlich: hast DU das nötig



He he he heee, ab 40zig muß man dass!!!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2007)

Nachdem wir nun gut 5 Wochen in sommerlichem Feinstaub durch die Wälder geradelt sind, hat uns das Drißwetter wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgebracht. Passend dazu hier wie angekündigt die letzte Auswertung des WP, da sich wie erwartet noch einige Änderungen durch Nachträge ergeben haben:






Im Anhang dann die gezippte Excel-Datei mit allen Details und Grafik.

Puh, damit ist das Thema erstmal bis November durch! 

Bis demnächst auf den Trails!

enrgy


----------



## Giom (9. Mai 2007)

Dem grünen Frosch werden wir nächstes Jahr verbieten, sich auf einem Nightride mit den 7up am Eselweg einzulassen. Die machen den uns wieder kaputt, und schon liegen wieder hinten. Die waren schon schlau diese Siebengebirgler!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Dem grünen Frosch werden wir nächstes Jahr verbieten, sich auf einem Nightride mit den 7up am Eselweg einzulassen....


Das ist doch was für unseren Hobby-Juristen @juchhu. Der soll mal ein vernünftiges Vertragswerk ausarbeiten, damit solche Kapitalverbrechen von vorneherein verhindert werden. So was wie ne "Mitfahr-Freistellungserklärung für WP-Tabellennachbarn" oder ähnliches. 
Ich denke da zB. an folgende Kernaussage: "Touren bei gegnerischen Teams, die mit einer Panne oder Schwächeanfall vorzeitig beendet werden müssen, werden mit voller Punktzahl gewertet"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist doch was für unseren Hobby-Juristen @juchhu. Der soll mal ein vernünftiges Vertragswerk ausarbeiten, damit solche Kapitalverbrechen von vorneherein verhindert werden. So was wie ne "Mitfahr-Freistellungserklärung für WP-Tabellennachbarn" oder ähnliches.
> Ich denke da zB. an folgende Kernaussage: "Touren bei gegnerischen Teams, die mit einer Panne oder Schwächeanfall vorzeitig beendet werden müssen, werden mit voller Punktzahl gewertet"...


 
Genau, knallharte Vertragsstrafen.


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

so, es wird auch Zeit, diesen Fred wieder auszugraben.
wer ist denn alles dabei dieses Jahr? auf jeden Fall schon mal das Team
"Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" z.Zt. mit Enrgy, OAS und supasini


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. Oktober 2007)

Die Frosty 5 Rednoses gehen wieder an den Start. Als neues Mitglied begrüßen wir *peter1bike * 

Das Team besteht also aus

[email protected] (wird triathletisch punkte sammeln)
[email protected] (martert als indoorweichei wie wild rolle und spinningbike)
[email protected] (pflügt die wahner heide um; favorit auf teaminterne wertung)
[email protected] (trainiert für das nächste 24h-Rennen)
[email protected] (ist einfach nur teamcaptain)

*Ich wünsche allen Ganzjahresfahrern eine schöne Wintersaison*


----------



## püzz (30. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall schon mal das Team
> "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" z.Zt. mit Enrgy, OAS und supasini



is ja lustisch welche Google-Anzeigen da Seitenrand automatisch generiert werden  
Recht: betreutes Wohnen
Servicewohnen 60 Plus HD
Wohngruppen für Senioren
PC-Wissen für Senioren


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

uuuuuuralt, frischling!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3174991&postcount=42


----------



## püzz (30. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> uuuuuuralt, frischling!



ooooch Männo!  Aber als Frischling darf ich mir das erlauben


----------



## Solanum (30. Oktober 2007)

Wir sind auch wieder da!

die RSF 
in leicht geänderter Besetzung!

Bikekiller (Köln)
Solanum (Rösrath)
Molly (Wiehengebirge)
Rosenkäfer (Köndringen)
Bikebaehr (Saarland)


 Solanum


----------



## ultra2 (30. Oktober 2007)

TEAM III

@tazz 
@konfuzius
@joscho
Neueinkauf: @abgehtdiepost (soll für 1.500 - 2.000 Punkte gut sein. So oder so ähnlich stands auf dem Etikett, wenn der Rallef sich nicht verlesen hat) 
@ultra2


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> (soll für 1.500 - 2.000 Punkte gut sein. So oder so ähnlich stands auf dem Etikett, wenn der Rallef sich nicht verlesen hat)
> @ultra2


Er hat sich nicht verlesen, er hat nur überlesen, dass dieser Wert die *Team Gesamtwertung *darstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (31. Oktober 2007)

So auch die *Spaßfrauen* fliegen wieder in bekannter Formation beim WP:

Sonja = soka70   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ines = inimtb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reanate = Harnas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Karin = Kalinka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maria = TheBody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleiben wir das einzige reine Frauenteam der Region? Gut, dann sind wir ja automatisch


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Frischfleisch in diesem Jahr  :

"Die Pensionsschläfer"

aus Köln, fahren SU, BN, und Umgebung.

Mitfahrer und Mittrinker sind noch herzlich willkommen!

Allerdings nehmen wir das eher olympisch  mit dem Winterpokal...

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

Das Senioren-Team ist voll:

Michael (On Any Sunday) 
Volker (Enrgy) 
Martin (Conzi) 
Alex (katerpoldi)  
Martin (supasini) 

Montag geht's lohos!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (31. Oktober 2007)

hallo,  
wir suchend dringends noch die ultimative verstärkung für unser wp-team!
voraussetzung ist der besitz eines fahrrads und die motivation auch zu fahren, wenns draussen kalt und eklig ist. 
ein platz ist noch frei, vergeben wird nach dem prinzip wer zuerst kommt..   
meldet euch bis montag ist nicht mehr lang!!
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Oktober 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo,
> wir suchend dringends noch die ultimative verstärkung für unser wp-team!
> voraussetzung ist der besitz eines fahrrads und die motivation auch zu fahren, wenns draussen kalt und eklig ist.
> ein platz ist noch frei, vergeben wird nach dem prinzip wer zuerst kommt..
> ...



Hallo Kerstin,
ich bin dabei. Wenn es richtig kalt ist (Frost) macht das Fahren richtig Spaß.
Hoffentlich bekommen wir Frost und Schnee. Dann geht die Post ab. 

Ist aber wohl immer noch ein Platz frei im Team.


----------



## Cheetah (3. November 2007)

Die fabelhaften
*F i t f u c k e r f i v e*
sind in bewehrter Formation dabei:


Der wahre Imperator: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Udo1*


Der schwarze Ritter: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Cheetah*


Der kleine Luke: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Sibby08*


Sein Lehrer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Merlin*


Und das Untier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Balu.*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (3. November 2007)

Das Team RSV Euskirchen ist auch dabei : 






V3lo

Rockforce

Littlesini

Speed-king

sRogge


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2007)

Aus dem Tune FRM Team vom letzten Jahr, wird das www. Berg-Bikes-Team
u.a mit Angsten, Bonnekessel, Kaus und mir


----------



## püzz (3. November 2007)

Suche noch ein WP-Team (ohne Olympia-Ambitionen) im Raum Hennef/Siegburg/Troisdorf. Wer hat ein Herz für einen mittelalten Frischling und nimmt mich auf  

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Ommer (3. November 2007)

püzz schrieb:


> Suche noch ein WP-Team (ohne Olympia-Ambitionen) im Raum Hennef/Siegburg/Troisdorf. Wer hat ein Herz für einen mittelalten Frischling und nimmt mich auf
> 
> Grüße
> Stefan



Bist Du nicht schon angemeldet
* B.a.R*


Gruß
Achim


----------



## püzz (3. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht schon angemeldet
> * B.a.R*
> 
> nööö, hat ja noch keiner bestätigt, da ist noch ein fagezeichen hinter
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (3. November 2007)

So, auch das Team 
Holladijo - der Berg ruft 
ist nun vollständig .. es starten:  

Hama687
Sunnybubbles
Schildbürger
Jerd
Stefan79

yeay montag gehts looooos


----------



## 19tom04 (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

herzliche Grüße aus Bonn. Habe noch nie einen WP mitgemacht. habe aber grosse Lust dazu.

Daher würde ich Euch gerne (falls es mir gelingt ) unterstützen. Treibe mich so vier bis fünfmal die Woche sportlich auf verschiedenen Gebieten herum ( 1-2 x 1h Laufen, 1-2 mal 1,5h Spinning, 1x Biken ca 3h, 1 x 40 min Schwimmen....)

Wäre toll wenn Ihr mich aufnehmt, melde mich mal an und hoffe wir schaffen es einmal zusammen  zu biken .

Grüße 
Thomas Seifert
Südstadt Bonn
Tel. 0228/8158711
[email protected]


----------



## zak0r (4. November 2007)

apropos wp, suche noch n team!


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2007)

*Team Trödelkönig 2007*




*altenlinde*
* Brocher*
* Kettenfresser*
* thea  *
* Ommer*
​* 

*


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> *Team Trödelkönig 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abgekürzt = Team  *B O T A K*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Abgekürzt = Team  *B O T A K*




Es könnte auch TOBAK heißen oder AB KOT....


----------



## Cheetah (4. November 2007)

Oder:
OK ABT


----------

